# Calling MTBR Old Pharts: Celly, Brad Trent, The Old Man, Dr. Hoo, Hedgehog ...



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

Whatever happened to these and other MTBR Old Pharts? You guys still riding? What have y'all be up to? 

Herb


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*Brad Trent*

that one is easy

www.bradtrent.com

here's a nice shot
http://www.bradtrent.com/gallery5/gallery515.html


----------



## evs (Feb 7, 2004)

*What's the age limit. Do I need to be collecting*

Social Security. I feel real old right now.:madman: After a road ride with 20 of my closest friends suddenly made me feel like I was hit by a mac truck.I'm thankful I was wearing a helmet.The scrapes would have been on my knoggin. Now boys and girls , please wear your helmets. Before this I've been logging more miles and rides on the road and dirt in a long time, which is a good thing. Here's a pic of an area we ride that got burned out earlier in the season. I can only imagine a ghost rider hitting the trails when the fire was ablazing.If it was at night it sure would make a good picture. Nice to here from you and I wish all the best to all and many rides to come..

evs(daydream riding)


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Schwinng said:


> Whatever happened to these and other MTBR Old Pharts? You guys still riding? What have y'all be up to?
> 
> Herb


last i heard Celly was occasionally lurking and spending most of his time in domestic bliss with Spike and the little one.

BeeTee's lurks in the underbrush as well, still rides, and keeps me abreast of the latest on his ipod.

the rest of the crew T.O.M. etc seem to have found other foci for their non-ride time. 

rt - one of the few pre-2000 posters still hanging about


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

*rt* said:


> last i heard Celly was occasionally lurking and spending most of his time in domestic bliss with Spike and the little one.
> 
> BeeTee's lurks in the underbrush as well, still rides, and keeps me abreast of the latest on his ipod.
> 
> ...


Hey, *rt*.

Great hearing from you again. BTW, I oftentimes lurk, and love reading about your racing. You rock! 

I occasionally get an e-mail from "Parkmeister," who's married with a baby in Sacramento. I think he's traded in his Superlight for a street racer motorcycle, but still rides some.

Haven't heard or seen "Hedgehog" in a looong time.

"stine" is visiting So. Cal. shortly, and hopefully a few of us will hook up over dinner.

I've completely lost contact with "Snookums" and his dad "Bob D.," "Kevlar," "Ernie," "Mike###" (forgot his 3 nos.), "dr. hoo" (still teaching in Wisconsin as a sociology professor?) and his wife "mtbturtle," etc.

All of us used to go on some great rides some years ago, but that all stopped when some of us had some pressing work to attend to. For me, it was the arrival of my son that took me out of the group rides because they tended to start at a later time on the weekend.

Anyhow, glad you've kept up with your riding and racing. I love that you've got sponsors and seem to always finish near or at the top of your racing group - just awesome!

Hope work at the CDC is going well. I love my teaching gig. I've got 3 more years till I make tenure.

Take care,

Herb


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

Still riding, but not nearly as much MTB anymore. Mostly I have fallen into the road riding thing because it is just so much quicker to get to riding than the mtb. Doing my thing in WI, teaching, got tenure, so that's fine and good.

As for MTBR, I don't read it daily anymore, and just skim it every few days (obviously). If you don't know the players (and I don't know the passion players anymore) the stories just aren't quite as interesting... especially after reading so many of them over the years. They all just kind of blurr together.

I do remember those rides with great fondness. Well, all but one of them that is.

How are things going for you?


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

*dr. hoo!*



dr hoo said:


> Still riding, but not nearly as much MTB anymore. Mostly I have fallen into the road riding thing because it is just so much quicker to get to riding than the mtb. Doing my thing in WI, teaching, got tenure, so that's fine and good.
> 
> As for MTBR, I don't read it daily anymore, and just skim it every few days (obviously). If you don't know the players (and I don't know the passion players anymore) the stories just aren't quite as interesting... especially after reading so many of them over the years. They all just kind of blurr together.
> 
> ...


Hey, Jeff!

Great hearing from you! Congrats (big time) on making tenure! That is a great accomplishment. I just finished my 2nd year in the tenure-track myself, and am enjoying it a great deal.

We bought a house in the insane L.A. market almost 2 years ago. However, I'm growing tired of investing such a significant proportion of my salary into our mortgage so I've been looking for tenure-track gigs outside of Calif.

I recently got back into mtn biking and have been doing great in keeping a consistent riding schedule. I owned a sweet Specialized road bike, but never had much fun riding road, so I sold it and bought my buddy's 1997 DBR V-Link Pro Carbon Fiber (see pics). Full XTR, Marzocchi Bomber X-Fly (100mm), the ol' Tomac Magura hydraulic brakes, etc. I love dualies that weight about 25 lbs.!

Do you still own your Kona Explosif hardtail? Yes, I think I recall that ride you referred to. That fall was nasty, so I don't blame you.

I think the only familiar folks here who still post on a regular basis are *rt* and sometimes BT. So, the "old pharts" (when "DaleRider1" was around) are a dying breed around here, unfortunately.

I hope you guys are enjoying WI. My bro-in-law's younger bro got tenure a couple of years ago at U of WI, Madison, and loves both the gig and city.

Great hearing from you again, Jeff. Hope everything is going great with you and Angela.

Best,

Herb


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

*Bt ...*



Hollis said:


> that one is easy
> 
> www.bradtrent.com
> 
> ...


*ALL* of your shots are not just "nice," but outstanding. Your work really speaks to me. And, no, these aren't auditory hallucinations. 

Still stay up in Altadena when you're out here, Brad? If so, let me know if you ever want to go for a ride. Maybe we can get some of the "old pharts" together for a day.

Herb


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Nobody asked but........*

I'm still here. I think I go back about 10-years on this site. I don't know. It gets harder and harder to remember the older I get.

I still ride mtb and road. Did ride # 73 for the season last night.

Speaking of old timers, no one mentioned Chef. No idea if he still rides. Fred3 is still around once in a while and he goes way back. There are more old timers than the usual small cast that gets mentioned.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> I'm still here. I think I go back about 10-years on this site. I don't know. It gets harder and harder to remember the older I get.
> 
> [snip]


Rev Bubba
mtbr member
*Join Date: Jan 2004*
Posts: 1,875

Hmmm...

Do you happen to own a:


----------



## Phat_Head (Jan 12, 2004)

wow!
i remember those names from long ago. how bout MellowYellow , Upchuck, or Vlad?
having been around since the beginning of the board, i remember the banter being a lot friendlier. don't post much anymore, but cruise on by from time to time. 
one nice thing about the sight is that dalerider's image still grace the pages.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*You mistake the current site for the original*

I hope this is not an example of your normal research.

This site goes back many years. We "old pharts" were forced to re-register for the current incarnation. It is not original. I posted before 9/11 (that seems to be the dividing date for many of us.) I may have been posting in '97. I may not have been posting in '97. I had a story printed in Dirt Rag. It originated here and concerned my '98 Zaskar. The story was called "Soccer Fields."

I don't write much anymore. I used to write many words. Some good. I don't write many words now. Good or bad. I still ride many days though.

Good words are rare these days. Bad words are not.

Peace
Rev


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> I hope this is not an example of your normal research.


I suppose the smiley face might have been overlooked. I hope this is not an example of
your reaction to humor. Your first and last sentences are somewhat diametrically opposed.

Now, breathe deeply. Relax. Re-read your post and look at the 3 year time-stamp as well
as the 10 year reference. Ask yourself how that might look funny. Remotely funny? Nothing?
Cheech and Chong funny?

BTW - I was born in the 50's.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Oye*



Better?

PS: I was born in the 40's. God bless Harry Truman.

PPS: I did not click as instructed. Did I miss something? I often miss things. What did I miss?

PPPS: Can we start a flame war? The new site is lacking in flame wars.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> Better?
> 
> PS: I was born in the 40's. God bless Harry Truman.


[Evil Patrick bowing down...on all fours...head to the floor...arms outstretched...backing out of the
room...]



Rev Bubba said:


> PPS: I did not click as instructed. Did I miss something? I often miss things. What did I miss?


Videos. My home-spun, safe for work, mountainbiking videos.



Rev Bubba said:


> PPPS: Can we start a flame war? The new site is lacking in flame wars.


----------



## Sasquatchcycles (Jul 19, 2007)

I was a regular on the boards starting around '97 and after a couple years left to be regular on a now defunct board and just recently came back...I was "Sasquatch" back then....there's of course the "Sasquatch" now who is very prolific that uses that moniker.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

Evil Patrick said:


> Rev Bubba
> mtbr member
> *Join Date: Jan 2004*
> Posts: 1,875


Obviously you were not posting here on the old forum. Which I am so glad is now history, I hated that setup.

Anyone who registered in Jan 04 was coming over from the old forums. I think the switch was made right before the new year.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

Acme54321 said:


> Obviously you were not posting here on the old forum. Which I am so glad is now history, I hated that setup.
> 
> Anyone who registered in Jan 04 was coming over from the old forums. I think the switch was made right before the new year.


And then there was the name poaching.... aah.... drama from the old days.....everything was hugs, kisses and rainbows until mean ol' Pete made fun of Chef.


----------



## ScottN (Jan 12, 2004)

*I'm here...still*

Don't post much. Ride as much as possible. Play with the little ones even more than ride!

I joined the board in an on and off fashion in 99 sometime (I think).
I've had schizophrenia of the handle but have stuck with this one for a bit.
Was part of the organizing/ride leadership of the first AZ Spring Fling.
Wrote a long-winded report of getting engaged!
Read many many many stories. Dalerider1, Rev Bubba, Chef and others made up for pictures with words.
Many of our good friends are only a few degrees separated from MTBR. Durtgurl, Brianc, Gnarlene...
Watched others meet and marry and have kids through this board.
Had many good rides with people on their home turf.
Shared my couch with people we won't forget.
Ahh, memories.

Chef and Twilight Error are alive and well in the NE. Not as focussed on riding as much as home life and other adventures. Tiny Tank and Charlie America are in Canada somewhere making babies. Gnarlene and Skogan are up in Canmore having more fun that should be allowed. Shaba-Joe? Haven't heard in a while but he's probably still a bike/ski vagrant. JimC - well we all know about his noble sacrifice! I saw Bugaroo recently...maybe, looked like the same backside from a distance. SilverSurfer is up in the NW riding and riding. There are so many out there, and so many more here!

SN


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

Ken in KC said:


> And then there was the name poaching.... aah.... drama from the old days.....everything was hugs, kisses and rainbows until mean ol' Pete made fun of Chef.


Where the hell did Pete go anyway? I wasn't visiting much here for a while then I came back and he was gone?? I missed his off color comments and great pictures. I'm all for calling people out on being retarded, and Pete sure was good at it. Made the forum more interesting.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

so true. but I think folks miss julianna, stine, glittermyn, farmer john, polarris, samurai cat and others. although I didnt get to any "gatherings" these and more names stick in my head from the start when I lurked and occasionally posted as FtHoodMtBkr.



Rev Bubba said:


> .... There are more old timers than the usual small cast that gets mentioned.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

hrumpph--1 of my few complaints about the forum is that the join dates are false and that the post count for all but a small clique reverted to zero during one of the site "re-designs".



Evil Patrick said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Do you happen to own a:


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*Gnarlene*

ah...I miss her posts & pics
she should be listed in the girls that rock post :thumbsup:

Stine's tripod site got me hooked on Passion.

http://members.tripod.com/~StineMTB/


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*gearhead?*

would that defunct forum be gearhead? I used to lurk there all the time and I believe some of the names I mentioned earlier posted there quite a bit also.



Sasquatchcycles said:


> I was a regular on the boards starting around '97 and after a couple years left to be regular on a now defunct board and just recently came back...I was "Sasquatch" back then....there's of course the "Sasquatch" now who is very prolific that uses that moniker.


----------



## Sasquatchcycles (Jul 19, 2007)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> would that defunct forum be gearhead? I used to lurk there all the time and I believe some of the names I mentioned earlier posted there quite a bit also.


It was indeed...I am "Sasquatch" from those boards as well...I miss all the Glittergrrls and the whole Fruita crew...you're probably familiar with MtnWuff, Big Moose, and Sharon too, I saw a post from farmer john not to long ago...he had a new Voodoo he was crowing about....


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*That's when....*



Evil Patrick said:


> Rev Bubba
> mtbr member
> *Join Date: Jan 2004*
> Posts: 1,875


They switched from the old format to the new format.

Pimpbot - been posting since Fall 2000.


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 19, 2005)

*manomanoman*



ArmySlowRdr said:


> so true. but I think folks miss julianna, stine, glittermyn, farmer john, polarris, samurai cat and others. although I didnt get to any "gatherings" these and more names stick in my head from the start when I lurked and occasionally posted as FtHoodMtBkr.
> 
> 
> Rev Bubba said:
> ...


I remember those days. I have pretty much been an eternal lurker...but I have a great memory, and I remember the old days like they were yesterday. I found MTBR probably...spring '98 or so. The old Blue Text on White background that scrolled infinitely down the seemingly endless page. Back when the url was www.mtbr.com/passion/passion .

Hah! Can't believe I still remember that. I was kind of schizophrenic..going by either Pete, pr, or panran...or a random/anon nick. Back in the days of paging members, and random Doug Adams quotes as message titles. It really was like a small family, even if you'd never talked to any of the members. My proudest moment was posting a "What do you look like?" thread in the winter of '99 which got the then equivalent of a sticky.

I hated Pete Fagerlin...though I would later grow up to be much like him, and therefore understand his mentality. Living in the midwest though, I lived for his videos; for posts by guys like Rev and Mugs (? I think? Filipino/PI guy with the SS IF), jokes from guys like FP, and pictures of Terminaut's new titanium trinket.

As a matter of fact, Rev, one day in either late 2000 or very early 2001, you made a post that listed all the things you'd done in your life. I don't remember what brought it up...but it was a pretty awe-inspiring post. It was actually one of the things that changed the way I thought about life, about what I wanted to accomplish and get out life. I've not put nearly a dent in that list, though.

It's funny that I'll always remember people and events. Mellow Yellow...the big black guy in the bright spandex on the bright Trek URT. He lost a huge collection of online photos in a crash of one of the early hosting sites. Chip. He rode a Kona Kilauea (I was infatuated with steel hardtails at the time. Still am). Biking Viking. He rode a Moots...but back home he had a bike called Penetrator. FredFredFred. He was short. Shiva knew everything about classic cruisers. I met Stine once at a race in Naperville. Celly had a license plate which read CELLY.

Everybody was somebody. The more I think of it now, the more I miss it...and it's actually getting a little weird. >sigh< I gotta get a beer.

Peace.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Not on Schwinng's list but an ol' phart none the less - both in age and in # of years on this site (mid '97 I guess). I was at all the early Gatherings (Waterdown Invitational fall '97, Whistler May '98, Waterdown '98, Jim Thorpe PA '98, Bromont PQ July '99, Bromont PQ '00 plus a micro-mini Gathering at Dalerider's house in '99 months before he died).

I was at this site when everybody knew everyone and most of us Gathered at Big Dave's Waterdown (Ont) Gathering '98. Mary Ann even got to meet the very naive Chat newbie Michelle in person   Celly got to meet his future bride Spike there too and I got to meet the best person I've ever know ~ Dalerider1 ~ plus I was *this* close to meeting Brad Trent literally lip to lip :shocked: 

I'm now retired from extinguishing blazes and I'm a full time bike rider doing equal parts of road, mtb and track.


----------



## Sullycanpara (Jul 4, 2007)

Guess I can probably throw my hat back in the ring....I remember all those names and more, although I can't for the life of me remember what my handle was back then. I THINK it was "Mountain Man" perhaps, but can't remember. Loved reading about all the gatherings, and even managed to hook up with Mike T. Big Dave and a few others for a ride in Waterdown once....got my butt totally whipped and saw more of Waterdown than I ever had, and loved it.

Sadly, kids got in the way of riding, so I've been away for many a year....just getting back on the bike in the past few months and thought I'd check out the old MTBR....wow, what a change. Was glad to see a few of the old names are still around.

Looking forward to getting back into it (riding) and lurking and helping out where my limited knowledge allows 

Tim


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*You flatter me....*

The fact that someone even remembers the old posts is kind of neat. Here are some things to add to the list.

Mountain bike in Jamaica, W.I.
Climb a Mayan Pyramid.
Get hit by a motor boat while riding in a gondola in Venice (This really was funny)
Meet the Pope.
Order something in Italian from an Indian in a Bodega in Rome and get what you wanted (will wonders never cease?)
Admit your age when you get your a$$ kicked in some huricane surf and take perverse pride when your wife (TurboB!tch) says you were the only one dumb enough to paddle out in the first place (never again!)
Plan to spend your 30th anniversay biking with the same wife you biked with on your 20th and 25th anniversaries.

Some more names to add to the list of Old Pharts

Bikebreath out of Baltimore who I used to ride with at Jim Thorpe
The Joisey Boyz of which I never was only a pretender, not a member.
Eric and Vicky, may she always kick his Russian a$$. What were their names on MTBR?

REV
:thumbsup:


----------



## SoulRider (Feb 10, 2004)

I was here back in 97 and remember the old days with fondness. I seem to remember some great e-fights between Chip and Fred.....good times.

Now I visit every so often....still riding, but don't have as much time to post from work as before.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Mike T. said:


> I'm now retired from extinguishing blazes and I'm a full time bike rider doing equal parts of road, mtb and track.


congrats on the retirement ya big jerk. 

ArtEE


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Schwinng said:


> Hey, *rt*.
> 
> Great hearing from you again. BTW, I oftentimes lurk, and love reading about your racing. You rock!
> 
> ...


thanks Herb! takign a little time off racing for the rest of the season to rest and recoup so no more race reports for a while. congrats on the family addition and the shortened time till tenure.

my job wasting yoru tax dollars is keeping me busy and interested....and it gives me reasonable time off to play. can't complain about that!

say hi to Stine for me. 

rt


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

I have been lurking and posting on this forum since jus before dalerider's passing.
I have seen alot of fighting and flame wars. I still keep coming back here , guess i always will, even thought here recently i have been drifting over to the roadbike forums alot


----------



## polariss (Jan 12, 2004)

*Shalom!*

Thanks to Armyslwrdr who found me and told me about this post.

Funny thing is I just started to find my "passion" for bikes again. For the past two years I've been off the bike- and off excersie. In the last two weeks I've gone on two bike rides (one road and one commute) for a total of 45 miles. A co-worker of mine who is training for a triathalon got me to come on her group training rides and rather than ease into it I said F*** it and went....OH MY GOD I ALMOST DIED!! I was way in over my head- but as the sicko I am- I got home and smiled- I finsihed the ride and I kinda liked it! Then again this week this chic says hey want to ride into work- I think Steve (another co-worker) is going to come. Now, I live about 15 minute bike ride to work and I've only done it twice (dude- israeli drivers are crazy...I'm scared to ride!) and they live about, well she says, "it takes me about 45 min" and again I say sure- I drive to the suburbs and go with them-where I'm quickly left behind and my quads are already burning- and i'm sucking wind- damn I suck! 1 hour 4 mintues later I arrive to work- with my pack and my clothes and I"m freaking tired and out of it....and the whole day I'm coming up with plans on how I can get my car back from the 'burbs w/o having to bike back- but my friend motivates me again and I go with her- and have somone take my pack to my friend's house where I left my car. So I make it 1 hour and 10 minutes and again- I was HURTING- but it secretly felt SO good to be back on my bike!!!!!

Sure I'm slow - but I'm pushing myself and that's as fast as I am now- I'm totally not slacking or being slow on purpose- but little by little right?!?! But you guys remeber I was never fast- I just enjoy the ride on my own pace.

So tomorrow I will meet my friend and go on another road ride (with my franken-bike (while others are on their $$$$ bike I pedal squares with good ole frankie)) 45km with "hill work," she says.....
oi vey- as they would say here!

Also I get to see some of the Israeli country side which is beautiful. We go early in the morning before the heat sets in and I hope I don't die.

Later guys-

Shabbat Shalom

polariss


----------



## DM-SC (Jan 12, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> I'm still here. I think I go back about 10-years on this site. I don't know. It gets harder and harder to remember the older I get.
> 
> I still ride mtb and road. Did ride # 73 for the season last night.
> 
> Speaking of old timers, no one mentioned Chef. No idea if he still rides. Fred3 is still around once in a while and he goes way back. There are more old timers than the usual small cast that gets mentioned.


Yeah...it's scary how hard it gets to remember the older we get! 

IIRC (which is in serious doubt!), I started posting in 1998. I've never been the same since!


----------



## fallen angel (Jun 18, 2007)

I remember most of you guys from way back when. I never registered on this site.. I don't think. I was on mybikesite. that place is a ghost town now. Hence why I'm now here. I too miss the good ole days. I remember some of those great posts.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Scott!*

thanks for the update on members past. Great pic you posted a few weeks back of your little one, what a cutie. Glad to hear Charlene and Skogan connected...I wasn't' sure what happened there.

Just got back from a short (road only) ride, tyring to get the stamina back up to a level whereby i can go in the woods and fall down with great finesse.

Take care, Jim (found MTBR in late '98, I think, after reading about the Waterdown gathering in Mtn. Bike Mag. and contacting Mike T)


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

Cool...

... to see all these old handles again (yeah, I remember we used to use the term "handle" instead of username or screename). It's kinda like coming back for a family reunion or sump'n.

Anyways... I've been on here since summer '99 and remember all those days with fondness. I remember one time getting into a little debating with Celly "posting ethics". Back then you could almost say you made it into the group if you got into a little debating with some of the more notable members. Shoot! I even remember the old MikeT v Clary... ummm... "debates" too.  Man, those were some real doozies! Hahaha!

Oh well... back to your regularly scheduled postings....


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*cool*

glad to see you rediscovered the passion that is riding--and found the way here. i've been riding the roadie a lot lately because we had torrential rains here in Texas for a few months--much of my local trails are under the lake..



polariss said:


> Funny thing is I just started to find my "passion" for bikes again. For the past two years I've been off the bike- and off excersie. In the last two weeks I've gone on two bike rides (one road and one commute) for a total of 45 miles. A co-worker of mine who is training for a triathalon got me to come on her group training rides and rather than ease into it I said F*** it and went....OH MY GOD I ALMOST DIED!! I was way in over my head- but as the sicko I am- I got home and smiled- I finsihed the ride and I kinda liked it! ....polariss


----------



## Julianna (Mar 5, 2004)

*J-Grrl Checking In*

Yooooo Hoooooo!

I must say, it is indeed quite pleasing to see this thread; I am well and whilst to here I seldom journey, things for me are quite sweet!

Having just made another year (yes, the atelier celebrated with the chocolat-covered-strawberries) I am compelled to envision my time at mtbr. Do you realise I celebrated my 21st here? And now my 31st? SHEESH! Ah the joys of the chatroom as it existed then! HEY! Shiva, wtf are U offering? LOL I still adore that laminate!

OK, so my professional practice has grown into a quite nice life; making work primarily in the EU but occasionally making a journey to the USA. And, while to there I seldom journey, there is a certain connection that shall never fade...

All the beste to you!

Julianna​


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Hey I was just re-reading some of your mtb stories--and thought I'd say Happy B'day 2 days late. Hope 'twas a good one!



Julianna said:


> Yooooo Hoooooo!
> 
> I must say, it is indeed quite pleasing to see this thread; I am well and whilst to here I seldom journey, things for me are quite sweet!
> ...
> ...


​


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

I hesitate to post in thie thread b/c I'll never concider myself and old timer. I was just a humble lurker back in the fall '98/spring of '99 until two axe murders one from IN and the other from the mecca of MTBing...Peroria IL took me on my first MTBR group ride. Soon after I bought a shinny new Red MTB and a "turbo lover" from NYC spray bombed it blue. flame wars were cool with out the "man" stepping in. 

I passed through grad school reading the rumblings of Bikebreath and The Rev B. I lusted over the pictures posted my so many. and longed to goto a gathering.

Eventually I moved out west. started going to gathering and even started on myself. The rest is history. 
I don't post like I did in the hayday but I still read practially everyday. I've bounced around from IN to NM to MA to AZ. and have good friends in each local. My riding partners are still 98% MTBR members the rest are only 1-degree separtated.

b


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Whatever happened to El Perro???

fp


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

*am i old enough*



Schwinng said:


> Whatever happened to these and other MTBR Old Pharts? You guys still riding? What have y'all be up to?
> 
> Herb


..cause I sure feel like it
still riding, but
a 65 min. loop i did ten years ago now took me 85 min. couple of days ago.
in the past ten years:
me +35#s
9 year old mt. bike + 3#s
i've resolved to get back into semi-serious and regular XC racing by Jan 2008 and also do SuperDs.

on my last ride, "Pair of Knuckles" (somewhere near Tamarancho, Fairfax, CA) i crashed for fallen six times, on my hardtail: ouch ouch ouch ouch ouch ouch.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

Julianna's signature displays:
"What do you against aggression and violence?"

Answer: either the threat of even more effective violence or enough violence at the start to cease the injustice.

Like the late Teddy said, "Speak softly, but carry a big stick."


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Many of those names bring back memories of some good reading. The site as I first visited had one of the counters on the bottom that said I was visitor 1500 or something. Quite a while back.

On e guy I will always remember is Just Another ...From Up North, and I still know he's here.

Dougal has been here a while too.

PK


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

®andyA said:


> I even remember the old MikeT v Clary...


Clary was an ArseHole and didn't play with a full deck. He had the nerve to show us his Japanese hammers.

But who remembers one of the coolest dudes to ever grace mtbr - the incomparable *Arbysauce*. One of his posts to a Newby made me laugh more than any other post. I wish I had kept a copy.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

brianc said:


> I hesitate to post in thie thread b/c I'll never concider myself and old timer. I was just a humble lurker back in the fall '98/spring of '99 until two axe murders one from IN and the other from the mecca of MTBing...Peroria IL took me on my first MTBR group ride. Soon after I bought a shinny new Red MTB and a "turbo lover" from NYC spray bombed it blue. flame wars were cool with out the "man" stepping in.


Some of us axe murderers still lurk...


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Been here since March 1997*

Mostly flying under the radar. I rarely have time (or motivation) to venture into Passion anymore.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I'm still riding. Been busy, this summer especially. Once I get over my laziness and work I will post a "My Summer Vacation" pictorial which will cover some ground.

sar


----------



## ~TJ~ (Dec 30, 2003)

I still air up the tires, does that count?
TJ - circa '97
Ya! Missy, cush, Deadly Tedley, Nonny, BT's, sugerloaf, epic, snapdragon, lucky, stine, Roß.... and more I'm forgetting.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Wassssuppppp.....*



screampint said:


> I'm still riding. Been busy, this summer especially. Once I get over my laziness and work I will post a "My Summer Vacation" pictorial which will cover some ground.
> 
> sar


Hola, Chica. We're angling for a Spring Junction/Fruita trip. Know any good places to ride? There's some Ben and Jerry's in it for you....

Kiefer turns 15 this Friday. Holy Carp..... Since she never comes here any more, let Myn know that despite her overactive maturity, she still has the Angel Bear that Myn gave her.


----------



## Sasquatchcycles (Jul 19, 2007)

screampint said:


> I'm still riding. Been busy, this summer especially. Once I get over my laziness and work I will post a "My Summer Vacation" pictorial which will cover some ground.
> 
> sar


As I live and breathe...glittersar....


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Ken in KC said:


> Hola, Chica. We're angling for a Spring Junction/Fruita trip. Know any good places to ride?


Nope, I know nothing...



Ken in KC said:


> There's some Ben and Jerry's in it for you....


Oh wait... I think I can help you out.

Jordan turns 15 as well. Rides like a demon. He'll have a driver's permit soon... I'm afraid for my car...


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Mike T. said:


> ...But who remembers one of the coolest dudes to ever grace mtbr - the incomparable *Arbysauce*. One of his posts to a Newby made me laugh more than any other post. I wish I had kept a copy.


Since no one else is speaking up.... I remember Arbysauce from '97 or so.

No one has mentioned _*Pikabike*_, one of the wittiest ladies of early MTBR fame. Any of you Colorado folks know her?


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

radair said:


> No one has mentioned _*Pikabike*_, one of the wittiest ladies of early MTBR fame.


I have a photo on my wall from Pikabike. I sold her some XT thumbshifters long after they had gone out of fashion (I had bought up a few sets a la Dalerider). I guess she's some kind of photographer and she sent me a Colorado landscape pic. Her hubby was Bobcat.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*yep I know her*



radair said:


> Since no one else is speaking up.... I remember Arbysauce from '97 or so.
> 
> No one has mentioned _*Pikabike*_, one of the wittiest ladies of early MTBR fame. Any of you Colorado folks know her?


Summer of 2000, I ahd to go to Denver. A ride was cancelled due to rain (trail damage) but Pikabike and bobcat took me hiking.. Next day Timmy took me to Winter park, where he tried to kill me on a _Major_ climb (well for me it was). Later we dined with Ichabod and SO, and Timmy's SO too. Seems 100 years ago.

Nice folks; Bobcat had written extensively and published local trails etc for Jefferson county trails.

Jim


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Sasquatchcycles said:


> As I live and breathe...glittersar....


Don't lie, I know it's really GlitterMyn that has your heart.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Acme54321 said:


> Obviously you were not posting here on the old forum. Which I am so glad is now history, I hated that setup.
> 
> Anyone who registered in Jan 04 was coming over from the old forums. I think the switch was made right before the new year.


How did I get my join date? I've been posting since late '96 or '97.

Oh well. It only proves how geeky we are... And old...

(You know you're getting older when you recognize the pattern of the boxers hanging out of the DH'ers shorts as the same you bought on clearance for your son.)


----------



## Sasquatchcycles (Jul 19, 2007)

screampint said:


> Don't lie, I know it's really GlitterMyn that has your heart.


Nevah!


----------



## ol-crank (Oct 12, 2005)

*maybe the only phart pre pearl harbour, joined here in*

97/98 on the original site after Gina from Nukeproof Hubs said I could get a deal on a frame in classifieds.
I still lurk and still ride MTB a few times a week and race a few times a year. BTW I'm looking for another "older rider" from the Hamilton Woodstock area for a 2 hour misery ride.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

Damn, when did old phart status get conferred on 38 year olds? I though I was just approaching middle age. I actually rejoined the list almost 2 years ago because I was going to Barbie Camp. I sold a lot of stuff and did some posting back in '97ish when I was living in Bloomington, Indiana. I think my handle back then was Monkey37, or something else monkey related. I stopped posting much after CannondaleChris died of a heart attack and everything got a bit morose around here. Soon there after I moved to Eugene, Oregon and was riding too much to post at all. Many moves and years later I'm in Vancouver, B.C. wrenching on bikes and riding every day still.
Keep it rubber side down.
MonkeyB


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

screampint said:


> Nope, I know nothing...
> 
> Oh wait... I think I can help you out.
> 
> Jordan turns 15 as well. Rides like a demon. He'll have a driver's permit soon... I'm afraid for my car...


Jordan might become 16 and learn to drive cars, but the history points to the _other male_ of the household in terms of wrecking them!


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

*definitely remember ya, Mike T.*



Mike T. said:


> Not on Schwinng's list but an ol' phart none the less - both in age and in # of years on this site (mid '97 I guess). I was at all the early Gatherings (Waterdown Invitational fall '97, Whistler May '98, Waterdown '98, Jim Thorpe PA '98, Bromont PQ July '99, Bromont PQ '00 plus a micro-mini Gathering at Dalerider's house in '99 months before he died).
> 
> I was at this site when everybody knew everyone and most of us Gathered at Big Dave's Waterdown (Ont) Gathering '98. Mary Ann even got to meet the very naive Chat newbie Michelle in person   Celly got to meet his future bride Spike there too and I got to meet the best person I've ever know ~ Dalerider1 ~ plus I was *this* close to meeting Brad Trent literally lip to lip :shocked:
> 
> I'm now retired from extinguishing blazes and I'm a full time bike rider doing equal parts of road, mtb and track.


Hey, Mike. I distinctly recall your name around the same time that "MoneyMan" used to post here. And, ditto, congrats on retirement and moving on to fun things on a more full-time basis.

I'll be too old to do anything "fun" when I'm ready to retire. 

Happy trails, Mike.

Herb


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

Starting hanging out here sometime around 98/99. Anyone know whatever happened to AK Ken? He used to post some outstanding photos of his winter rides, because most of where he rode was swamps and bugs in the warmer parts of the season.

Brian


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Schwinng said:


> Hey, Mike. I distinctly recall your name around the same time that "MoneyMan" used to post here.


Yep lots of us will remember MM Matt.



> .........congrats on retirement and moving on to fun things on a more full-time basis.


Fun things? Arrgghh I'm laying flooring for my out-of-town daughter this week and fun things (bike!) are indefinitely suspended 



> I'll be too old to do anything "fun" when I'm ready to retire.


After spending two days on my hands & knees (and more to come) I feel 90 years old this morning 



> Happy trails, Mike.


Thanks Herb. "Happy Flooring" would be more appropriate right now 

Herb[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

BrianU said:


> Anyone know whatever happened to AK Ken?


He's alive & well in AK and we swap e-mails, newspaper reports and jokes almost daily. He hasn't mentioned much about riding this summer so maybe other stuff has got in the way. After all, in AK there are just two seasons - Winter and Construction.


----------



## DBomb (May 19, 2004)

*I remember most of these folks...*

but I don't consider myself an old phart. Heck, I'm only 31 years young. I got into MTBR spring 99 when I was working at an awful job in NYC after college. I would spend my day reading MTBR when I was supposed to be researching media markets.

I feel like I had to rejoin MTBR twice since then, could that be true?

It's cool to see that people are still around. Does that mean that I will be posting a "Calling MTBR Old Pharts" message 20 years from now?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Phil_Qc (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi ! 

I'm not an avid poster but I was there... since 1998.

Philippe


----------



## KeepinPace (Feb 3, 2004)

I have not posted here in a while now
I think the last time was the last "old pharts" thread

I heard from Mellow Yellow the other day, he is doing pretty good
Last I heard he was riding track more than anything, but that was a while back he said something about it

Me, I don't ride anymore, got into a new hobby, 4X4 rock crawling
Much easier on this 48 year old body lol

I did make one Gathering, the first SBTS
Met a lot of good people there and had a lot of fun

well, y'all take care of yourselves
Bruce aka: KeepinPace


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey all, can I join? Not sure if qualify for the “old phart” status but my first post was on the old board back in ’98. I still peek in once in a while. Didn’t say much for the most part but I did attend a couple of gatherings. I used to gush out some long-winded stories after really good rides. I guess some may remember reading a few. The one I wrote about a 24hr event where my entire team backed out on me in the last couple of days (after training hard for it) really stands out in my mind. Despite being angry and depressed about it, I had one of the best riding weekends of my life. That story and weekend still stand out to this day. Wish I kept a copy of my words. 

Since changing careers and the arrival of a new little girl, my lurking time has dropped to almost nothing but I do still spend a lot of time in the saddle. I ride mtb, road and CX. I commute whenever possible on top of that. I still consider myself 100% bike geek.

One other “old phart” that I am still in contact with is mac. He’s not riding like he used to but does still have his Dekerf. He mostly rides his old dilapidated SS to and from parties carrying a backpack full of booze and a blender. In the basket you’ll find his awesome Chihuahua “Chico”. Too funny.

Mnoon is still riding too. I ride with him once or twice a year since we are from different cities.

I drove a couple of hours into the States a number of years back with mac and we were to meet MiGuEl and some of his buddies. The weather turned bad and they never showed; assuming we wouldn’t. They must have forgotten that we were crazy canucks and rode anyway. I’ve never heard from MiG’s since sometime around then. Anyone know what he’s up to. I remember he had a baby on the way but…

Was out last Sunday and took a pic of my buddy Greg. As you can see, my photo skills still suck but at least I got out there! ;-)

Good to see some of the “old folks” still hammering!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

my birthday twin!!

glad to see you're still lurking around. i still have Mrs. Ska!'s french toast recipe in my files. 

cheers!
rt


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

*rt* said:


> my birthday twin!!
> 
> glad to see you're still lurking around. i still have Mrs. Ska!'s french toast recipe in my files.
> 
> ...


LOL

I forgot about that french toast thing. I remember Chip getting mad 'cause no one seemed interested in his way of doing it. I couldn't tell if he was serious or not though.

I haven't had those in a while now come to think of it. Maybe it's time for a batch!

Cheers right back a'cha b-day buddy.

Ska!


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

*parkmeister update*



> I occasionally get an e-mail from "Parkmeister," who's married with a baby in Sacramento.


As of 8/10/07, we have a 2.5 year old toddler and a newborn.











> I think he's traded in his Superlight for a street racer motorcycle, but still rides some.


Not a racer, but plenty of performance for me. It's a fun bike. 2001 Honda VFR800 on Mosquito Ridge Road.









The current state of my Superlight. Out of warranty and strapped for cash, I'm trying to repair the swingarm myself which has a crack in the usual location: at the driveside main pivot bearing pinchbolt. Been riding with it cracked for a few years, but that creak is so damn annoying.









When I get a little free time, it's usually a quick ride on the road bike up the American River Trail. Before our new munchkin arrived, the wife and I spent a few days up in Tahoe. I got to ride various parts of the Tahoe Rim Trail in the Tahoe City area including Stanford Rock and the Western States Trail . It was supa fly. Mountain biking is still one of my very favorite activities. And some of my most memorable experiences are the rides and gatherings I've attended with the good folks I've met on MTBR.

Looking forward to the day I can start riding in earnest again.

See ya,

Gary


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*You remembered that, huh????*

Hey Jim! Hope all is well.

I hear from Bobcat every month or so and he is doing fine, still working at the rocket factory and lobbying for a new trail in Buffalo Creek that carries his name sake (Bobcat's Alley). I last saw Pika 3 years ago when they visited san diego. I think she spends more time paddling than peddling lately (not that there's anything wrong with that). I believe Pika had a photo of one of their New Guinea Singing Dogs in a show at the Natural History Museum here in SD not long ago. To my knowledge they're both well.

Like Mike T, I have Patty's photo of the Mtn goat on Evans investigating her Merlin on my wall. It's my favorite.

TCN


----------



## M-U-M (Dec 19, 2003)

The Old Phart reunion returns... *great* to read the "upgrades". I hang out in the NC forum most of the time. Still living in the same house at Bent Creek.

A name I haven't seen mentioned in awhile: Bikebreath. The e-mail I had for him wasn't active at Christmas. Metroid is another MIA.

I still chat with MTBIrv, pisghaboy and Nonny. Middle-aged Phart fireboy is very MTB active in Peoria with PAMBA.

For those keeping count, I broke my arm in May. It wasn't biking related, so I have no real reason to mention it.

I will always miss the old Chat Room.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*I rode w/Bikebreath 2-years ago*

It was at the 20th and last Jim Thorpe Mountain Bike Weekend in'05. I miss his company and warped sense of reality. I hope he is keeping Baltimore entertained.


----------



## M-U-M (Dec 19, 2003)

One of these days, instead of spam from Classmates, we'll get spam from MTBr Old Pharts. 

:thumbsup: 

Maybe by then, I'll remember not to post a reply to the last thing I read. (Thanks for the old/new news about Bikebreath Rev.)


----------



## Chip (Jan 12, 2004)

*Pull my finger*

New phart.

-C
O.P.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Rev Bubba said:


> It was at the 20th and last Jim Thorpe Mountain Bike Weekend in'05. I miss his company and warped sense of reality. I hope he is keeping Baltimore entertained.


I agree with you, REV. Bikebreath's "Communter Ruminations" were always a favorite of mine in the old forums. Come on back, Doug!


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*What a tool....*



Chip said:


> New phart.
> 
> -C
> O.P.


KC this fall? There's a trail or two with your name on them.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Well duh...*



knollybikes.com said:


> Jordan might become 16 and learn to drive cars, but the history points to the _other male_ of the household in terms of wrecking them!


That's because Jordan's maturity level is higher than 13.


----------



## rotr no more (Jan 12, 2004)

WoW! Talk about dragging some old names out of the gutters of cycerspace!

I remember....not much, really. 

OK, BT's photos, Pete's digs at pretty much everyone, MTBR chat, Stine's adventures in life, the passing of DR1 and the amazing outpouring of grief and love the ensued. 

I remember the response that 9/11 recieved. I offered a place for anyone in Vancouver to stay if they were stranded. No one needed it, which I hope means everyone was safe and with their families. We shortly after, once they reopened the borders, had a "Can't Keep us down" ride in Seattle.

I met some amazing people through this forum, several of whome I now consider my closest friends. Yoda, Mellow Yellow, Pup, PatT, JimC.

As for myself, I am recently seperated from BoJangles, my daughter moved from Newfoundland to live with me, and I am now working for a small bike company some of you may have heard of, Knolly Bikes. 

Thanks for this thread. It's a trip/stumble down memory lane for sure.

Tim...mtbr member since 98 or so....


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Still Alive... somewhat*

Although I don't post with any regularity anymore; I'm still alive. Work has taken over most of my life these past two years, so it's been a slow conversion back to cycling. My bikes have all collected more dust than miles in the past 12-18 months, and I hope to change that soon.

Good to see some of us old timers (relatively speaking) still posting from time to time. When I start riding again, i'll resume posting ride pics and blogs.

Stay up!:thumbsup:


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow, talk about a blast from the past. I remember most of the names but only met a few of you. I haven't been in the Passion forum for a long time. It was just happenstance that I peeked in at this moment. 

I mostly lurk/post in the Singlespeed or Vintage boards since that's what I've gravitated towards. After a few nasty spills doing the DH thang, the body forced me to stop throwing myself off ledges and drops. I needed another challenge on the trails so I converted to riding SS and vintage (80's and early 90's) bikes. I have to admit, I don't miss the wrecks and the love is back.

Just out of curiousity, I found my old Trail Reviews dating back to '98 are still on the board.


----------



## Pat T. (Jan 18, 2004)

I just wanna know why Mellow has a black kid in his avitar  

Wow a lot of names I remember, I can't believe it has been 8 years since I started posting here. Been lurking when I can, work and my other Passion have been taking up most of my time. I have not been riding at all since my knee surgery, though I ride sunday for a bit... helping fit my sister to her bike, she had it all messed up.

Been spending a lot of time working on my buddies diesel race truck, my own truck and anyone else who'll let me wrench on it. Two of my friends have the fastest street legal diesel truck in the world. My buddies truck is getting there, with more tuning it should. So between running from one track to the next, wrenching on trucks, and then fishing when I can I kind of lost riding somewhere in the mix.

Just like Mellow my bike has been collecting A LOT of dust, I need to get out and ride. Biggest change for me lately has been finally moving to day shift, after 15 years on second shift it was time. My daughter wants to do the STP with me on a tandem, guess I am going to have to start riding again :thumbsup:


----------



## flowtron (Nov 17, 2006)

The rider formerly known as shabadu checking in. I'm alive, married for a year, living in Denver, working at a rather boutique-y mtn bike shop blocks from my house. I'm racing semipro DH and riding as much trail as possible when I can't get up to the lifts. I also like to drink beer and do long skids on my cruiser bike. 
WHat a trip to see some of the old names, I've skimmed this thread to see names but haven't read everything yet. 
Member since summer 99.


----------



## JPC (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey there.. Don't know how many of you will remember me.

Haven't posted here in years and very rarely lurk. Still hangin with the JoiseyBoyz. I have a 12yr son now.. I rode with DR1 at Jim Thorpe (99 , I think) when we staged that mass crash

Ahhhh... Can't forget the BBQ at JT 99 ... Steaks ....

Some of the JB's still ride a bunch, some I haven't seen nor heard from in years .. I haven't riden all that much in the past few years .... BTW, I still can't climb!!

Erci, Verci and Rob (Left to right)










JPC


----------



## Erci (Jan 13, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> The Joisey Boyz of which I never was only a pretender, not a member.
> Eric and Vicky, may she always kick his Russian a$$. What were their names on MTBR?


I used to go by Grinder, Vicky used to go by Mrs.X. 
Vicky and I still ride 2 to 5 times a week. We have 8 bikes between the 2 of us.. with some classic frames hanging in the basement for memories (including Vicky's Racer X, which is where her "Mrs.X" handle came from.
The Joisey Boyz live! 
As a matter of fact, we just came back from a weekend of riding at Jiminy Peak. "Old Phart" Attendees included: Roß, BT and CT, Kordoroy, Penguin, Snapdragon, Goatboy and few other great friends (and some of their kids).
BT tried to poke his finger through a rock, but the rock won&#8230; 6 weeks in a splint for him.


----------



## Erci (Jan 13, 2004)

Julianna said:


> HEY! Shiva, wtf are U offering?
> [/INDENT]


Now THERE's a guy who really dropped off the face of the earth! He used to be an active Joisey Boyz member and then just totally disappeared! We tried to get him to ride with us few times, but no luck.. perhaps our natural *aroma* and our lack of subtlety when it came to making jokes finally got to him. 
I miss that guy... no matter how flat his ass was!


----------



## Orb (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm still around, still riding (mostly DH these days, though I'll be back on the XC and road bikes when the mountains close for the winter). Still de facto President of the Joisey Boyz and still running Magura brakes on all the dirty bikes. Apparently MTBR's server doesn't like the "ß", so now I'm Orb instead of Roß.

I see a lot of the old guys on a regular basis, but haven't hung out here much in recent years. I do miss JAZ, Shiva, Todd S, and some of the other Boyz who have left the fold. We recently recovered Kordoroy and /\/\ | |< E, though the latter just OTBed at Diablo and we've probably lost him for the season.

[phart] I miss the old simple days. [/phart]


----------



## spideysgirl (Jan 13, 2004)

*good old phart memories*

I'm still around, been on mtbr since back in '98-99. I lurk a bit now. I just read through this thread and all the memories came back. Good times, great people. I was in AZ for years, remember Wicked Girl and Olaf? AZSFII was a blast. Oh yeah. Then up to Portland, spent some summers riding with some Passion folks up here and with P.U.M.P. I saw El Perro probably 3 yrs ago in Vancouver, WA. Now I ride mostly on the road, I have a Cannondale Synapse. I'm involved in my local road cycling club in Salem, OR. My favorite mtn bike remains my Kona Kikapu but it lives out at my coast house now, I love to explore the hills out there and dream of the old days riding with my old passionite friends. 
Cheers,
Cyndy aka spideysgirl


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

haha - it's always fun when these posts pop up. all the old names get thrown out again, and some even pop in. kinda like a mini-reunion.

as a long time lurker(semi-poster)(been here since 98) it's interesting to see how people have stayed connected through this site. i guess it's because many of have made RL friends and this is our node of contact. Even DR-1's memorial has become a mainstay link for the site. it's truely a community.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

moschika said:


> Even DR-1's memorial has become a mainstay link for the site. it's truely a community.


The DR memorial is chiseled in stone in my domain - where it shall  remain.


----------



## catamountrdr (Feb 7, 2007)

*Here since 98'*

This is pretty weird. After two years off the bikes due to an injury in Moab and the resulting surgeries, I'm finally riding again (this last week) and decide to log on to MTBR for kicks and grins. Heck, my user name and password still work. 
Anyway, it is great to see the names from the past. It brought back memories of great rides in N.D, Wa, Ore, Ut and Colorado. I'm glad to be back in the saddle. I expect to be celebrating my 60th in Moab.
Yep...still riding my handbuilt 97' Catamount.
Cheers,
Keith C.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*As I live and breath...Spidey!!!*



spideysgirl said:


> I'm still around, been on mtbr since back in '98-99. I lurk a bit now. I just read through this thread and all the memories came back. Good times, great people. I was in AZ for years, remember Wicked Girl and Olaf? AZSFII was a blast. Oh yeah. Then up to Portland, spent some summers riding with some Passion folks up here and with P.U.M.P. I saw El Perro probably 3 yrs ago in Vancouver, WA. Now I ride mostly on the road, I have a Cannondale Synapse. I'm involved in my local road cycling club in Salem, OR. My favorite mtn bike remains my Kona Kikapu but it lives out at my coast house now, I love to explore the hills out there and dream of the old days riding with my old passionite friends.
> Cheers,
> Cyndy aka spideysgirl


what's up girlie?! long time no see!!! Spideysgirl was the first person I met on my first mtb trip to AZ many moons ago. Good to see you are still around!


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Glad to hear you're OK.*



catamountrdr said:


> This is pretty weird. After two years off the bikes due to an injury in Moab and the resulting surgeries, I'm finally riding again (this last week) and decide to log on to MTBR for kicks and grins. Heck, my user name and password still work.
> Anyway, it is great to see the names from the past. It brought back memories of great rides in N.D, Wa, Ore, Ut and Colorado. I'm glad to be back in the saddle. I expect to be celebrating my 60th in Moab.
> Yep...still riding my handbuilt 97' Catamount.
> Cheers,
> Keith C.


Hope to see you on the trails again sometime soon. shoot me an email, we have allot of catching up to do!


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Hola....*



flowtron said:


> The rider formerly known as shabadu checking in. I'm alive, married for a year, living in Denver, working at a rather boutique-y mtn bike shop blocks from my house. I'm racing semipro DH and riding as much trail as possible when I can't get up to the lifts. I also like to drink beer and do long skids on my cruiser bike.
> WHat a trip to see some of the old names, I've skimmed this thread to see names but haven't read everything yet.
> Member since summer 99.


Good to see you. Glad things are going well. You drink beer? Who knew?


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

BTW, I didn't always have this "handle" of "Schwinng." Some of you, esp. "celly," may remember me by my other handles -- yes, celly, I was very schizophrenic back then:

"Mongoose AMP Dude"
"Harovore"
"M2" 

Boy, it's been great to see some of the old pharts post here, and some of the not-so-old pharts as well.

BTW, whatever happened to that young Asian (Chinese?) attorney who used to ride up in, I believe, British Columbia? He lent his legal knowledge here about some legal issues that came up on the Passion board.

And, there was a really nice woman who used to ride (race?) an Edge Cycles "Peach" mtb, and I believe her husband also rode. Sara? 

Anyway, thanks for the stroll down memory lane, gang. I hope all of you are doing wonderfully!!!

Happy trails (or in Mike T's case, happy flooring! 

Herb


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*That would be Leel and Screampint...*



Schwinng said:


> BTW, I didn't always have this "handle" of "Schwinng." Some of you, esp. "celly," may remember me by my other handles -- yes, celly, I was very schizophrenic back then:
> 
> "Mongoose AMP Dude"
> "Harovore"
> ...


Don't know about Lee. Screampint is a few posts up.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Ken in KC said:


> Don't know about Lee. Screampint is a few posts up.


LeeL posts photo essays of his epic BC rides every few weeks. He did one of the Pemberton area a couple of weeks ago. A quick search will find it.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Schwinng said:


> Happy trails (or in Mike T's case, happy flooring! :-


Thanks. I survived the flooring - all three days of it and the related jobs and am now well into the recovery phase. I'm getting the t-shirts made.


----------



## MtbIrv (Jan 14, 2004)

Greetings all! I know I'm an Old Phart because I have the top cap to prove it. :tup: DR1 made those up for those of us over 40 (or 45 - I don't remember which). 

I stop in here once every 3 or 4 months. I don't know anybody anymore. 

There just aren't enough hours in the day to do all the things I'd like to do. Work keeps getting in the way. But that'll change in 9 years, 7 months, and 10 days. That's when I'm going to retire. Woohoo!! I can't wait! I hope I make it that far. I'll be pissed if I don't. Haha!!

I've been to a bunch of the old gatherings. MMM, Pisgah, Thorpe, Bromont, Davis, the one in Peoria, Bent Creek Boogie, the one we did in CO where we rode the Colorado trails some and Keystone and Copper, DR1's memorial ride... geez, I can't remember them all. They were lots of fun. 

I still bike some when I can. I really miss riding like I used to. I still have my Locomoto. Love that bike!! 

Good to hear from y'all again!! 

Latah gatahs! 

Cynthia


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

MtbIrv said:


> I don't know anybody anymore.


Sure ya do ya silly goose. :nono: 



> There just aren't enough hours in the day to do all the things I'd like to do. Work keeps getting in the way. But that'll change in 9 years, 7 months, and 10 days. That's when I'm going to retire. Woohoo!! I can't wait! I hope I make it that far. I'll be pissed if I don't. Haha!!


I beat ya to it one year and four months ago. When ya retire work will REALLY get in the way. Stay working Cynth and then you have lots of spare time. I've got so many jobs lined up I dunno which way to turn. I'm just (as we speak; I'm taking a breather) finishing up a basement bathroom flooring job (laminate interlocking) for myself after about 5 days of doing one for our Dotter last week (a whole 650 sq ft studio). My aches have just recovered. Heck occasionally I even squeak a bike ride in. :madman:



> Latah gatahs!


Yep, see ya's


----------



## KeepinPace (Feb 3, 2004)

MtbIrv said:


> Greetings all! I know I'm an Old Phart because I have the top cap to prove it. :tup: DR1 made those up for those of us over 40 (or 45 - I don't remember which).
> 
> I stop in here once every 3 or 4 months. I don't know anybody anymore.
> 
> ...


Well I'll be, if it;s not my "old" friend
What on earth have you been up to grrl?


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

*Oh geez...*

Blue 'Goose of old here. Rematerializing out of the blue.

The old 'Blue Goose is a commuter bike now and in the garage next door
for my brother-in-laws use when he is in town.

I bought a Specialized Epic in '04 and have about 1500 miles on it but my
obsession with road riding took over, about 4800 miles on that, 2200 on
my old commuter and another 2800 on a spinbike I use at the club have
me pretty well on that side of things.

I still love to MTB, but my MTB friends are not as into it as they once
were, the guy who got me into this back in '97 when I was 33 or so
is big into scuba diving. The other guy I ride with moved 100 miles 
away. We still ride, just not as often. But when all three of us are
together it's like old times.

Been married for 12 years, no kids yet (probably medical issues
will thwart us here), happy. Both riding - I have 4 bikes (road, dual
boing mtb, commuter, recumbent), she's got 3 (flatbar road, dual
boinger mtb with disc brakes, another recumbent). We're riding
fools.

Haven't seen much of the Minneapolis contingent lately, but I've
used the MTB as an anesthetic to make me normal after a day
at my day job. I hang out here infrequently still.

Oh yeah, I remember most of you and especially DR1 but it's been
eons.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

*Oh, I want to play!*

I have been on this board since '97 or so. I used to post as dirtdiva and there was a chat function we used back then. My daughter and I went to Replay by the Bay in '99, I am the one who arranged for the 8 cases of Shiner Boch to be shipped to Cali for Replay. Here's my list of old posters

TRex
Charlie America
Tiny Tank
PedalFaster
fireboy
Chewbaca
Finch Platte
Iffy
Francis
DaleRide (rip)
Mellow Yellow
TRON


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

I also remember Celly and Spike

darkeyez
glittermym


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*3 years, 9 months, 22 days*

That's the count for me................


----------



## berrywise (Jan 15, 2004)

Man there has been so many great posters over the years on mtbr. Agree with what others have said about once you lose the connection with the people using the forum it just doesn't have the same draw anymore.

Wow seeing that updated photo of The Jersey Boys was awesome. I remember Kords getting his cranks stolen off his bike not long after getting a job as messenger and needing people to spot him a few bucks  Not to many people can pull off looking tough with glasses of wine in hand haha.

don't think much has changed for me since the last "where are they now" thread on mtbr  I blog a bit at http://www.theharaldsons.com

Check it out if you wanna get a hold of me ever.

A few names I pulled to reminisce about. There are a ton I missed. I

khoolhandz
Mech Diff (where ya at man?)
eddie
AngrY
The Old Man
slartybartfarst
PedalBoy - So is he dead or not?
Deadly Tedly
Mary Ann
Boy George
celly
spike
bt
pikabike
moneyman
Fiver
Chef
Stine
Priz
Big Dave
Geo
Glitterymyn
Vader
Pup
fred
Yeti Girl
ichabod
polariss
Finch Platte
silversurfer
dalerider
slide
Jm
da Fonz
Tron
alacritas
woodmouse
Tmann
Dogbert
Brodiegirl
Shabadu
kristian
JimC
Ilan
Martini
Wisc Biker
Dijiridoo
Pisgahboy
smithers
Nonnie
Shockee
Tiny Tank
anarchist
Frayed Knot
Acadian
Mugg
mr rangr
pete
DFA
The Birthday Fairy ;o)
Snapdragon
Hurricane
Atombomber
tiggerrider
Gus
Stick
Farmer John
Benito
Pup
rt
pedro
Jimbeau
LeeK
froggy
Arbysauce
dr. hoo
mtbturtle
chewbacca
CalgaryDave
CT in CT
The Stever
Rainman
Yardsale
ZignZag
J Peterman
Vlad
herb
Haruki
Carbonater
big pants
russ
eboos
koala
Volkov
Lofe
Bikebreath
Knolly
Homegrown gal
mtb muffin man
Chuck Woolery
UPCC
Godzilla
HTManiac,


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Holly Crap!!*



berrywise said:


> Man there has been so many great posters over the years on mtbr. Agree with what others have said about once you lose the connection with the people using the forum it just doesn't have the same draw anymore.
> 
> Wow seeing that updated photo of The Jersey Boys was awesome. I remember Kords getting his cranks stolen off his bike not long after getting a job as messenger and needing people to spot him a few bucks  Not to many people can pull off looking tough with glasses of wine in hand haha.
> 
> ...


Now this a serious old timer! dude, long time no see your post! hope all is well in your world!


----------



## MtbIrv (Jan 14, 2004)

Mike T. said:


> I beat ya to it one year and four months ago. When ya retire work will REALLY get in the way. Stay working Cynth and then you have lots of spare time. I've got so many jobs lined up I dunno which way to turn. I'm just (as we speak; I'm taking a breather) finishing up a basement bathroom flooring job (laminate interlocking) for myself after about 5 days of doing one for our Dotter last week (a whole 650 sq ft studio). My aches have just recovered. Heck occasionally I even squeak a bike ride in. :madman:


At least it'll be stuff on my terms though. I know I'll be busy. I'd just rather be busy doing my stuff than someone else's.


----------



## MtbIrv (Jan 14, 2004)

KeepinPace said:


> Well I'll be, if it;s not my "old" friend
> What on earth have you been up to grrl?


Gimme your email addy and I'll tell ya!


----------



## MtbIrv (Jan 14, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> That's the count for me................


Man, I can't wait!! I have a lot to do between now and then though. I'm thinking of taking advantage of the downturn in the housing market to buy some land and build a place.

I'll put your date on my calendar. I'll be looking for the party announcement. :thumbsup:


----------



## MtbIrv (Jan 14, 2004)

Great job making that list, berrywise! Here's a couple more:

K'endo - that dude could ride ANYTHING!! He was amazing to watch.

Stokey - had the best pictorial ride reports. Man, they were awesome!

The Sock

Rip

Luke

Missy/bikerchic


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

berrywise said:


> Man there has been so many great posters over the years on mtbr. Agree with what others have said about once you lose the connection with the people using the forum it just doesn't have the same draw anymore.
> ....PedalBoy - So is he dead or not?...


It was determined that PedalBoy "faked" his own death. A twisted man, no doubt.

That is really a complete list! You even included me as Frayed Knot, although this was my original handle from '97.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Great list! Some of those handles I completely forgot about. 

It did trigger my memory of the "spelling police" that used to come in and criticize poor spelling and grammar. At times it was funny, depending on who it was directed at, as the poor spelling poster may have deserved the attack (the poster often quickly discovered to be on the board merely for trolling purposes so attacks from all angles would begin). But other times SP would criticize in poor taste as the poster’s fist language may not have been English. The "spelling police" handle was (as were all handles back then I guess) open and many people would disguise themselves as SP. 

I also remember some folks claiming "I NEVER WROTE THAT". Claiming that someone had posted something degrading or nasty using their handle. Back then it was possible to do that but most often it was false. Never fear, someone (can’t remember who) had a list of I.P. addresses and would quickly determine the source and dispel any doubt of who had actually posted it. 

Too funny.

I also miss flame wars that used to stretch down the full length of the page.

Great entertainment.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Don't know if I'll actually leave on that date*

The last day of work for me is 6/22/11. That's when age and years on the job all come together. It will be nice to be in a position to look at the boss and say "you want me to do what? I think its time to put in the papers! Bye."

Whether I leave on that date or not remains to be seen. The reality is I could retire right now but don't want to take the cut in pension that would entail.

I actually like my job these days, get more than enough vacation and holidays, the pay is good and working in downtown Manhattan is still fun. I could stick around for a few more years or months after 6/11 knowing I could leave any time I wanted. I'm afraid if I did retire I (or the wife) would find too much to do and I would not have enough time to ride. Now I get home from work early enough to at least get a nice ride on the road May though September each evening with the excuse that I've been at work all day and don't want to tackle anything around the house.
:thumbsup:


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Bbbbzzzzzzzzztttttttttt*

But other times SP would criticize in poor taste as the poster's* fist *language may not have been English.

Can't you spell? Jeez Ska, after all these years.

Gym Sea


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

JimC. said:


> But other times SP would criticize in poor taste as the poster's* fist *language may not have been English.
> 
> Can't you spell? Jeez Ska, after all these years.
> 
> Gym Sea


LOL

Nice......figures I'd do something like that!


----------



## TrailBurner (Dec 30, 2003)

Hi All,
I've been on this site since 1996 or 97 and I mostly posted in other sections for the first number of years. "Passion" always felt like an exclusive club that would be difficult to break into. I think that I finally posted in Passion somewhere around DaleRiders1's passing, which shocked me to the core.
I stumbled on this site when trying to do research on the web for a GT Tequesta.
I posted under various names in the early years such as Vertigo1 or Concorde6.

I remember the good old days of people arguing with UPCC about which items were actually worth their weight savings, or Mike T. dishing out the sage advice on braking, among other things.
The Grimey awards were always exciting and I enjoyed reading them every year.
I kinda slipped into permanent lurking status when two things occurred: This board switched into the new format, and I became much more active with my local mountain biking forum in Michigan.

In the old format, you could often read the entire conversation without opening any posts. Even though the new forum has many advantages, I missed the old way.
The Michigan Mountain Biking Association has a very active forum, and suddenly, it became more interesting to post with people that actually knew me and rode with me.

It is nice to see some of the people that have posted in this thread though.

Over the years, I have reached out on this board to other riders when I knew I would be visiting other areas, and I have ridden with Mugg, who has since stopped posting and started a beautiful family.

There's something special about MTBR.com, but the olden days are more of just a good memory now. Work and family have taken over much of my time, although I still get to ride once or twice week.

If any of you are ever in the southeast Michigan area, please let me know as I'd love to hook up with you.
I raise my glass to the good ol' days, and thanks to the original poster for starting this thread. It's nice to see you all.
-Mark (TrailBurner)


----------



## Ripzalot (Jan 13, 2004)

*euro dude checkin in....*

i'm lurkin most of the time. like some other old pharts, i dont know nobody no mo. :bluefrown:

i still hope to ride with some mtbr'ers someday, still haven't made it stateside with my bike. :madman:

good to see yall keeping the stoke alive. i just may get a end of season euro report up sometime soon. 

all these new smileys... i just can't help myself! ut:


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

still here


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

knollybikes.com said:


> Jordan might become 16 and learn to drive cars, but the history points to the _other male_ of the household in terms of wrecking them!


I just saw a Knollybike here on the east coast a couple months ago. Purdy sick bike! 

Me? I stumbled into this site in '97 or '98, when the server used to crash on an hourly basis and Francois took up collections to keep it going. I rarely visit here anymore, though I'm still riding. My wheels have shrunk. Been racing BMX this past year and took 4th in the Old Ladies' Cruiser class (45+) at the national championships last weekend. That, and I have discovered rock climbing, which is a fun change of pace after cycling for almost 30 years. Mtbiking will always have a place in my heart still.

Kathy


----------



## Lt. (Jan 15, 2004)

MtbIrv said:


> Great job making that list, berrywise! Here's a couple more:
> 
> K'endo - that dude could ride ANYTHING!! He was amazing to watch.
> 
> ...


Hey MtbIrv (Cynthia)... I hope all is well. I last saw you back in 1999 at Bromont. I recall putting together the roster and making multiple copies and I believe you made the awesome bike plate with the mtbr logo, which I still have.

I've been on mtbr since the great Francois solicited funds from the community and even had a raffle to keep the site going.

Coincidentally, when Consumer Review switched servers, I pretty much gave up mountain biking and coming to this site (hence my low post count on the "new" forum). I posted on the former snowboarderreview (where I did see a familiar face, Stine) and now I'm on roadbikereview.com since it's a lot easier getting on a road bike living in Manhattan than it is a mountain bike, albeit the mtb would probably be a better choice given the road condition.

I just happened to stumble onto this thread since I've been keeping track of the GPS, Lighting, and Computer forum here since there is nothing similar over at rbr.com and Geoman has been very helpful with my Garmin Edge 305.

I've kept up with the Joisey Boyz. Regrettably, it's been difficult to see them all at one time in a Gathering setting but I've met up with many of them on separate occasions. Although it was a blast to see the JBs dance at my wedding!

Well, I still have fond memories of his place. I remember just chillin' on the porch of a motel sucking down beers with Chris and Mike at Jim Thorpe after grabbing some pizza, which was after a long ride in humid conditions.

In awhile crocodile. 
-Lt. (luke)


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*Loco*



MtbIrv said:


> I still have my Locomoto. Love that bike!!
> 
> Latah gatahs!
> 
> Cynthia


MtbIrv suited up for a ride in Tsali  
The only gal I know who brought a bike, 
a motorcycle, and a boat in a U-Haul to a Mtb event*
Irv is obviously a multi tasker
(*Tsali Knob Scortcher)

in answer to Berrywise:
Pisgahboy is...uh...well...in Pisgah


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Lt. said:


> Well, I still have fond memories of his place. I remember just chillin' on the porch of a motel sucking down beers with Chris and Mike at Jim Thorpe after grabbing some pizza, which was after a long ride in humid conditions.


Hey Luke. Here is DR and myself pre-beers. We were sitting in the sauna-like conditions creating a liquid defecit so that we could do more justice to the beers. I can see that DR wasn't as committed as I was.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Now that was a long thread to read. Cant remember the last time I went through all 6 pages start to finish.

I think I started lurking around 98/99? First gathering was something up in Squamish that JimC invited me to. 

I miss Waspinator.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

catamountrdr said:


> This is pretty weird. After two years off the bikes due to an injury in Moab and the resulting surgeries, I'm finally riding again (this last week) and decide to log on to MTBR for kicks and grins. Heck, my user name and password still work.
> Anyway, it is great to see the names from the past. It brought back memories of great rides in N.D, Wa, Ore, Ut and Colorado. I'm glad to be back in the saddle. I expect to be celebrating my 60th in Moab.
> Yep...still riding my handbuilt 97' Catamount.
> Cheers,
> Keith C.


LOL! Yesterday, I was talking about the ride I did with and a bunch of others at one of Mellow's early editions of ABS. We weren't riding, but stopped for lunch at Ft. Ebey.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> ...but I think folks miss julianna, ....


She is still around, but I think most posts over on the infamous F88.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

spideysgirl said:


> Then up to Portland, spent some summers riding with some Passion folks up here ....


Somewhere in my stack I have pics of you of the rides we did with you in Hood River & Bingen. Good to see you are still around. Have to head back there as there is a lot of good riding around there.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

CraigH said:


> Somewhere in my stack I have pics of you of the rides we did with you in Hood River & Bingen. Good to see you are still around. Have to head back there as there is a lot of good riding around there.


Anyone know where Chewbacca is?


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

I moved my post!


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Vader said:


> Anyone know where Chewbacca is?


Yep. Chewie's down in TX after leaving Berkeley CA. He's still drawing buildings and designing and building custom cruisers.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

Holy crap, this thread brings back memories....I haven't read everything, but I'll have to go back and do so.

I guess I've been here for about six or seven years. I went mostly roadie due to the ease of riding, now that I have a job and house to care for. College made mt. biking much easier.

Hey Mike T, do you have a link to your FAQ? The one I had ain't workin no mo'.

Brian

BTW - where'd Pete. go?


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

GirchyGirchy said:


> Hey Mike T, do you have a link to your FAQ? The one I had ain't workin no mo'.


Yeah I went bigtime with a real domain so all old links are busted. Now it's www.MikeTechInfo.com


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

GirchyGirchy said:


> BTW - where'd Pete. go?


Pete and MTBR had too many disagreements on censorship. So he left for the most part. He still pops in every once in a while but he mostly works outside of MTBR to get people his pics and vids.


----------



## Chet (Jan 16, 2004)

*Now I know why my last visit here was April*



knollybikes.com said:


> Jordan might become 16 and learn to drive cars, but the history points to the _other male_ of the household in terms of wrecking them!


I am a magnate...

... a magnate for crap...

I'll tell ya a story... I've drivin' a car for 30 years... I have drivin professionally as a 4x4 tour driver and as a Limo driver in the Colorado snow from GJ to SKi towns... I have jumped every car I have owed except the new 2... I have seen faster true speeds than most (excpet Pete & co)... for all my years of pinning it to the max and being born with a ressesive "you shouldn't" gene... I made it from Anthem Road to Flag in 56 minutes once... I have driven so well so many times and been proud of my driving so many times... *but you fock one sheep*...

Why cant I be old school?

Does Ken hate me?

IS my brain damage enough of an excuse that I dont recognize but a dozen or so names on this thing any more?

Can I buy a vowel?

Can RT please post something back to/about me and make me feel special?

Can all of you who have issues with your cubical workin'. mail order shoppin', cheater rock placin', mini van drivin', big wheel compensatin' LOW SELF ESTEEMS please feel free to post your shallow attacks _here_

Yelp...

Ciao; I rode today on something you should but havent... hmmmm...


----------



## Chet (Jan 16, 2004)

*Pete has been busy*



Ken in KC said:


> Pete and MTBR had too many disagreements on censorship. So he left for the most part. He still pops in every once in a while but he mostly works outside of MTBR to get people his pics and vids.


I heard he volunteers as a soldier in Iraq as well as his continued efforts to win his life long fight for gay marraiges...

Pete's a solid dude; Francis just isnt for the gay marraige thing so they had to "split the sheets" if you will...

something like that...

See... you dont want me posting in here... I have nothing to say of any value...


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

Chet said:


> See... you dont want me posting in here... I have nothing to say of any value...


Yeah, that's one of the many things I love about you. You're easy on the brain, as they say.


----------



## Chet (Jan 16, 2004)

*Speaking of Old School*



Ken in KC said:


> Yeah, that's one of the many things I love about you. You're easy on the brain, as they say.


MIss ya... where ya been and what ya been doing? I saw you post a possible fruita spring trip? Sweet. I'd love to hang our again, it's been too long

Cheers


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

Watch that crack about mini vans....


----------



## Brad_Trent (Jan 23, 2004)

*BwaaaaHaHaHaHa!!!!!!!!*

Look at all you revisionists! The past wasn't THAT great...face it...we all sucked more back then than we do now, and we all STILL suck! Well...everyone 'cept rt, of course!

Anyway...I'm still around, but as Orß pointed out a few posts back, some of us have more broken parts than we used to...










Yesterday me and major wine-guru Robert Parker were doing a wine-geek version of Siskel & Ebert.

Gotta go...I gots me some healin' to do!

BeeT's


----------



## Snookums (Jun 5, 2004)

*bump*

I'm still here, I lurk passion very rarely. I quit riding around 8 years ago after falling in love with the snow, snowboarding and the winter cold took me away from riding a bike. Gary (Parkmeister) used to always say skiing was one of his passions, I understand why. I plan on getting back into riding again, looking to pick up a single speed track bike to ride around town. Seeing this brings back memories of my teen years, Unfortunately soon I'll be hitting 30. Where does the time go?.

Maaaybe in a couple years I'll dust off the Bontrager and probably catch me on the El Prieto trail.

Still smiling!,
Steven


----------



## ksechler (Nov 8, 2004)

*No one ever remembers me*

I wasn't surprised that I didn't make any of the lists of old pharts, but I'm an old phart from the Celly and BT days. I even remember when the guy holding the 'dale over his head was still with us. Anyway, my alias was kendog. I'm sure there are still a few posts in the archives.

About 2 1/2 years ago my wife was diagnosed with brain cancer and that was pretty much the end of mountainbiking for me. She somehow beat a type of cancer that has a 95% mortality rate and is 1 year post-chemo. They don't use the term remission with brain tumors because they can always come back. They call it stable.

Anyway, I decided to stop waiting for the other shoe to fall and I started riding regularly 2 weeks ago. I was surprised, but I'm still pretty good. Oh course, Saturday I blew my rear shock and sent it back to Fox for a rebuild today. It feels good to be riding again.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

ksechler said:


> I wasn't surprised that I didn't make any of the lists of old pharts, but I'm an old phart from the Celly and BT days. I even remember when the guy holding the 'dale over his head was still with us. Anyway, my alias was kendog. I'm sure there are still a few posts in the archives.
> 
> About 2 1/2 years ago my wife was diagnosed with brain cancer and that was pretty much the end of mountainbiking for me. She somehow beat a type of cancer that has a 95% mortality rate and is 1 year post-chemo. They don't use the term remission with brain tumors because they can always come back. They call it stable.
> 
> Anyway, I decided to stop waiting for the other shoe to fall and I started riding regularly 2 weeks ago. I was surprised, but I'm still pretty good. Oh course, Saturday I blew my rear shock and sent it back to Fox for a rebuild today. It feels good to be riding again.


i remember you as kendog. good to hear your wife is doing so well. enjoy the riding!

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Brad Trent said:


> Look at all you revisionists! The past wasn't THAT great...face it...we all sucked more back then than we do now, and we all STILL suck! Well...everyone 'cept rt, of course!...
> 
> Gotta go...I gots me some healin' to do!
> 
> BeeT's


suck....um.....well.....ah. i think i'll let that one slide.

r(i'm not even going to ask what happened to your finger)t


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

feel special now?  

sorry, it took me a few weeks........life's gotten busy and i haven't even had time to lurk.

rt 

ps - wore my sweet bright orange/green OTE socks the other day. i was gonna take a picture and post it on my blog but, well, i didn't.


----------



## Brad_Trent (Jan 23, 2004)

*rt* said:


> "...i'm not even going to ask what happened to your finger....."


I wuz at a place that specializes in going down the hill at high rates of speed, pretending I wuz as good as you!










Broken...separated tendon...6 weeks in the splint...still sh¡tty after a month outta the splint...sucks gettin' old!!!

BeeT's


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Brad Trent said:


> I wuz at a place that specializes in going down the hill at high rates of speed, pretending I wuz as good as you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're not old....................just more fragile. 

rt - makes old sound better doesn't it?


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*So that's what's happening!*



*rt* said:


> you're not old....................just more fragile.  rt


I'll remember that the next time I need and ice pack after riding or after basketball


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

Mellow Yellow said:


> Now this a serious old timer! dude, long time no see your post! hope all is well in your world!


ditto - some of those handles I'd forgotten. :thumbsup:

I'm sure most are still out there riding. Less posting = more riding (well I hope)


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

Mike T. said:


> Clary was an ArseHole and didn't play with a full deck. He had the nerve to show us his Japanese hammers.
> 
> But who remembers one of the coolest dudes to ever grace mtbr - the incomparable *Arbysauce*. One of his posts to a Newby made me laugh more than any other post. I wish I had kept a copy.


My first post on MTBR was a reply to Arbysauce in the General Forum in July of 97. It started a flame war that continued for a few posts before we agreed to disagree. But he never stopped teasing me forever after. I got a number of emails from that interaction and then decided to head over to Passion where I was a fixture for a few years before I got a job that took me away from the daily interactions on MTBR (i.e. I actually had to WORK for a living!)

Oh the memories...
Mary Ann (who remembers the days when parenthetical statements were just becoming _en vogue_)


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

I remember you too! Great news about your wife. It's always great to hear when someone beats the terrible odds of the "C word".

Mary Ann


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow..this thread has brought back quite a few memories. It must be my week for reminiscing as Mike T. sent me the links to "old passion" earlier this week and I spent some time there reliving the past:

https://web.archive.org/web/19980127014350/www.mtbr.com/passion/passion.html

https://web.archive.org/web/*/https://mtbr.com

I found MTBR sometime in July 1997 after I bought my first mtb. I quickly thereafter wasted tons of work time on Passion and in Chat (by Paul Burchard). Lots of fun memories:

* I was voted "Favorite Female Poster" in the first Grimey awards (DR1 was the "Favourite Male Poster")
* I attended the 98 Waterdown gathering and got my photo in Mountain Bike mag (and had a ton of fun working as BT's assistant on all the photos)
* Attended 99 Jim Thorpe gathering. Last time I saw DR1 so it was a very special time.
* Attended 2000 Bromont and organized 2001 Bromont gatherings.

But the best has to be "meeting" my now hubby in chat 9 years ago and in person when I went to visit *rt* in Montreal a few months later. bg and I got married last summer and now live in Ottawa.

bg got me into Dh'ing for a few years, but I sold that bike when we moved back to Ottawa 2 years ago. I actually haven't been mountain biking much. Road has taken more of my energy lately. But now I'm recovering from a dislocated knee cap so I have missed most of the late-summer/fall riding. I'll be happy to walk properly again by Xmas.

I have many fond memories of the Passion crowd from 97 to early 2001 when did most of my posting. I have really been a lurker for the last few years, just popping in the odd time. I hope to get back into mtb'ing next summer. I really miss it.

Mary Ann (feeling rather sentimental tonight)

Edit to add one of my fav photos from Jim Thorpe (me and DR1):


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Mary Ann said:


> who remembers the days when parenthetical statements were just becoming _en vogue_


I do! I do! (Mike raising withered hand!)

What was the question again?


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

*Who are you people?*

...


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

Mike T. said:


> I was at this site when everybody knew everyone and most of us Gathered at Big Dave's Waterdown (Ont) Gathering '98. Mary Ann even got to meet the very naive Chat newbie Michelle in person   Celly got to meet his future bride Spike there too and I got to meet the best person I've ever know ~ Dalerider1 ~ plus I was *this* close to meeting Brad Trent literally lip to lip :shocked:
> .


Sniff.....

Those were the days! (cue, Edith Bunker)

Dang, that was a great weekend. I still pull out the Nov 98 issue of MB all the time (I think Spike and I have 3 copies on the go).

I miss you guys.


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

*rt* said:


> last i heard Celly was occasionally lurking and spending most of his time in domestic bliss with Spike and the little one.


You pretty much nailed it. Chris just turned 3 on 10/21. Spike loves being a mom I'm working way too much. We bought a house a year ago. Still unpacking. The only occasional riding I do these days is pulling a Chariot now and again. I still have three Rockys in my stable. Collecting dust (the wrong kind). I'm a fat(ter) bastid than ever. 

I'm glad you keep it going rt. You're a true vet. :thumbsup:

Ciao for now.


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

SNOOKUMS!

We must meet up at Moab again some day, just for old time's take. I hear there's this place called Froot Loops near by or something like that. Might be worth the drive,


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

I was telling my son just tonight about another very cool "Chris" I once new. I tried to explain what a Dalerider was, but he was a bit puzzled. I need to pull out "The Gathering" again. :thumbsup:


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

Mary Ann said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/19980127014350/www.mtbr.com/passion/passion.html
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://mtbr.com


Oh my. Scary as it sounds, I remember some of those threads. I was even civil with Upie back then. Ancient history of course. 

Hiya MA.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

celly said:


> I need to pull out "The Gathering" again.


I can see mine from where I sit as we speak. I think I bought seven copies. JimC saw the story, knew of the area (he used to live close to W-down once), saw me post at mtbr, pm'd to ask if everything (story, mtbr people) were connected and the rest, they say, is history.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Unfortunately, I think it's the other way around...*



Acadian said:


> I'm sure most are still out there riding. Less posting = more riding (well I hope)


I think allot of people have been working more and riding less  I see that some have kids who are now their main priority. As so, the bikes remain neglected in garages and basements. I too look back at my old pictures of ABS and AZSF as well as trips to L.A., PHX, and Austin.

We should get all of the Old Pharts together again in the future:thumbsup:


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Hey Mike T!*

We need your help in getting Pat T's a$$ on his bike(s) again!!


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Mellow Yellow said:


> We should get all of the Old Pharts together again in the future:thumbsup:


I just consulted my trusty N.Am atlas and Iowa (the late Dalerider's last home) is about in the center of the USA and lower Canada. How be we all meet in his old stomping grounds and take a ride at Scott County Park, where he didn't survive his final ride? :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Mellow Yellow said:


> We need your help in getting Pat T's a$$ on his bike(s) again!!


He's too busy drag racing 1000+HP diesel trucks!


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*You know what...*



Mike T. said:


> I just consulted my trusty N.Am atlas and Iowa (the late Dalerider's last home) is about in the center of the USA and lower Canada. How be we all meet in his old stomping grounds and take a ride at Scott County Park, where he didn't survive his final ride? :thumbsup:


that sounds like a great idea!:thumbsup: I would be down for that!


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Mike T. said:


> I just consulted my trusty N.Am atlas and Iowa (the late Dalerider's last home) is about in the center of the USA and lower Canada. How be we all meet in his old stomping grounds and take a ride at Scott County Park, where he didn't survive his final ride? :thumbsup:


There used to be a marker (of sorts) where he and his bike went down... Not sure if it's still there or not. I visited it along with Stine, Nonny and a couple of others the spring after his passing.


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

Mike T. said:


> I can see mine from where I sit as we speak. I think I bought seven copies. JimC saw the story, knew of the area (he used to live close to W-down once), saw me post at mtbr, pm'd to ask if everything (story, mtbr people) were connected and the rest, they say, is history.


Collector's edition. :thumbsup:

A little bit of trivia for you real old pharts. What handle did DR1 have before he called himself DR1. Hint, in that ancient 1998 rendition of Passion that MA put up, Chris was all over it under his old handle. It actually took me a while to get used to calling him DR1.

Of course, a handful of us remember his alter ego as well.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

celly said:


> SNOOKUMS!
> 
> We must meet up at Moab again some day, just for old time's take. I hear there's this place called Froot Loops near by or something like that. Might be worth the drive,


I don't know, those fruity people are a little odd...

I'm still riding, still mothering, still whatevering. My life is even further intertwined with bikes and bike people (between two jobs within the industry and countless friends). My kids ride voraciously, Jordan does the downhill tech better than I and is poised for a driver's permit, at nine, Danielle loves to ride and also is an accomplished dancer.

It's so nice to see your name posted. Good to hear that all is well with you and the family. It's hard to believe that Christopher could be three!?

And Snookums, you must come visit Colorado if you love skiing so much! And don't tell me that you are pushing 30, because that means I'm pushing for the next decade...


----------



## Grandpaboy (Mar 2, 2004)

*This is the Brad Trent I remember*

Hey all. This is Boney. I have no idea what my old password was. Haven't been here in years. New job, very busy. Have a kid now too, but still ride.

PS - This is the Brad Trent I remember. No clue who that guy is in the picture above. I miss Petey Boy too.


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

Yo, celly. It's ... "Herb," although you've known me by a schizophrenic number of handles. Glad to hear that you, Spike, and your little one are doing well. 

Gosh, I can't remember any other name than DaleRider1 for Chris. I give up. What was it?

Professor Herb (can't believe the State allows me to teach young, developing minds!)


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

STEVEN!!!!!! Man, several of us have been wondering about you and your dad. How are you guys doing? I recall you trading in your riding time for time on snowboards, but now skis, eh? Good for you. Still driving the Bug, and your dad driving the VW bus?

Send me and your dad's e-mail addresses privately. I'd like to just catch up with you guys.

FYI, I just back into riding about 3-4 months ago, largely credited to a buddy of mine who piqued my interest again by selling me his mint condition 1997 DBR V-Link Pro Carbon Fiber. I finally have full XTR, albeit 10 years old! 

Hope you and your family are doing great, buddy. Almost *30*??? You were 19 when we last rode? Dang!

Herb


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

celly said:


> Of course, a handful of us remember his alter ego as well.


And the sleuthing used to find out who was behind that ego.


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

screampint said:


> And the sleuthing used to find out who was behind that ego.


And it wasn't easy either! Gotta love IP# searches. 

Chris managed to keep it fairly low profile, only letting a handful of us know at Waterdown.

And Herb, of course I remember you. How I can forget? And to answer that bit of trivia, Chris and I became friends while he still called himself "Daleman".


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

screampint said:


> I'm still riding, still mothering, still whatevering. My life is even further intertwined with bikes and bike people (between two jobs within the industry and countless friends). My kids ride voraciously, Jordan does the downhill tech better than I and is poised for a driver's permit, at nine, Danielle loves to ride and also is an accomplished dancer.
> 
> It's so nice to see your name posted. Good to hear that all is well with you and the family. It's hard to believe that Christopher could be three!?


Sar:

So nice to hear how the Rarick clan are doing as well. Not surprised that biking remains so much of a part of your lives! I really miss riding. I have no excuses for not riding more. It always feels great to get on the bikes. We haven't ridden in the mountains since Chris was born. Skogan tries to get us out to Canmore all the time as well. I've been stupid busy with work since Chris was born. My job sucks the life out of me and takes a lot of my time. I need a break. I have been floating some resumes and get lots of hits. Just nothing that interests me yet.

I did get an email from a very cool employer. "Chariot Carriers", manufacturer of the bike trailers (like Burleys), made about 3 miles from where I work now and about a 10 minute drive from home. Unfortunately, they were hiring for a Junior Cost Accountant and not the Controller/CFO/VP Finance sort of roles I'm looking for.

We have a Chariot and love it. So does Chris. The only time I ride these days is pulling him behind one of my bikes. He loves it. While Chris is only 3 and not quite riding, he is pretty fearless. Photo below taken at a local amusement park over the Labour Day long weekend. He was definitely the youngest kid I saw on that ride. He's been on it about 4-5 times in total. We wanted to do the big roller coaster, but he's too small. I sense he'll love riding too. Only a matter of time before we hit the singletrack together.

Nice to hear from you. I'm still at the same email addresses. Keep in touch and hi to the Rarick clan.

Brad


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

celly said:


> Of course, a handful of us remember his alter ego as well. Chris managed to keep it fairly low profile, only letting a handful of us know at Waterdown.


And zat is the way it should stay :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## K-Zero (Jan 14, 2004)

*Biking Viking?*

When was the last time anyone saw him post? I used to love reading his ride/race reports...

I can't say for sure, but I think I've been a member since '98 when I entered college. Few years ago I pretty much stopped riding dirt in favor of asphalt, but I'm still holding on to my Superlight in case the passion returns 

K-Zero


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

*Don't Know if I Qualify*

But I've been riding single track since ~ ' 68-' 69

It wasn't in the "mountains" but on the hiking trails of Wisconsin, Illinois, and Minnesota . Not that photo worthy and not worth coining a new "sport" or so I thought.

As soon as I moved to Colorado in '73 I followed the same route, taking my '10 speed" w/fatty tires on every hiking trail west of Ft.Collins. It was what I loved to do, just for me.

I'm still doing now at almost 53 yrs old. Still ferreting out new trails, and still doing it for "myself"


----------



## bigboulder (Jan 27, 2004)

*gettin misty eyed here...*

all these old names...I've been hangin round here since 2000 with the last few years almost exclusive to the NorCal board but lately it's nice to get over here and see pictures of fruita and moab.


----------



## KonaMan (Jan 19, 2004)

*putz...*



rotr no more said:


> WoW! Talk about dragging some old names out of the gutters of cycerspace!
> 
> I met some amazing people through this forum, several of whome I now consider my closest friends. Yoda, Mellow Yellow, Pup, PatT, JimC.
> 
> Tim...mtbr member since 98 or so....


Yo, WTF am I??? More like a distant-but-not-so-close cousin that you avoid talking about???

Next time I get up to your area I'll make some time for ya. Last time I was in and out quick for work, damn the man save the Empire!


----------



## jdcamb (Dec 27, 2003)

Cool thread. I was around back in the day. Even managed to show up at a couple of rides....


----------



## Nonny (Sep 6, 2004)

deanna said:


> Some of us axe murderers still lurk...


while apparently some of us other "alleged" axe murderers have done our lurking from more of a distance...

hrmmm, this is one heck of an MTBR history lesson embodied in this thread here! As for me, like more than a few others in this thread, I discovered this crazy place way back in '98 and was immediately sucked into it fully and completely, and my life has never been the same since.  Glad to see/hear from so many of the old gang once again.

non. (making note to check in here more often than just once a year)


----------



## danK (Jan 15, 2004)

I believe I came to mtbr a few weeks after it was created. Honored to have won the first contest: who could post the most reviews in a month, or something. I won a set of XT v brakes from Bike World in San Antonio, Tx. Used them at my first Sea Otter and everyone was ga-ga over them. Sidenote: I bonked so hard in that race it took me over 3 hours to walk the last lap.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

*where can I sign on?*

I'm 55yrs. old,and every ride I take I feel every minute of it.Where can I sign on? Are there any special membership requirements?


----------



## berrywise (Jan 15, 2004)

celly said:


> And it wasn't easy either! Gotta love IP# searches.
> 
> Chris managed to keep it fairly low profile, only letting a handful of us know at Waterdown.
> 
> And Herb, of course I remember you. How I can forget? And to answer that bit of trivia, Chris and I became friends while he still called himself "Daleman".


Remember when he told everyone he had purchased a bike shop on April 1st? I must admit I was a sucker and bought right into the story hook, line, and sinker.


----------



## taco (Dec 30, 2003)

Most people will probably not remember me as I've never been one to post much, but I was an avid lurker for years. I started hanging out here back in June 1997. (It's hard to believe that was eleven years ago.) I think up until I moved back to the States in 2003 that I logged into MTBR on an almost daily basis. Most of what I learned in life, I learned here ;-) 

Now-a-days I drop in every couple of weeks or so, but am still a cycling nut, though I ride the roads as much as the trails these days. 

This forum has definately had an impact on me over the years and it's great to see so many of you are still around (even if you are just lurking like me).


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

taco said:


> Most people will probably not remember me as I've never been one to post much, but I was an avid lurker for years. I started hanging out here back in June 1997. (It's hard to believe that was eleven years ago.) I think up until I moved back to the States in 2003 that I logged into MTBR on an almost daily basis. Most of what I learned in life, I learned here ;-)
> 
> Now-a-days I drop in every couple of weeks or so, but am still a cycling nut, though I ride the roads as much as the trails these days.
> 
> This forum has definately had an impact on me over the years and it's great to see so many of you are still around (even if you are just lurking like me).


tacodood! Aloha.


----------



## Grampa (Jan 21, 2004)

Can you really be an Old Phart without the official Old Phart top cap?










I started hanging out at MTBR just before DaleRider1 (I think it was him) died. I mostly lurked, but occasionally posted as "mtncranker".

Since then cancer and back issues forced a hiatus, but am now riding again, and even teaching both a mountain bike and a road cycling class at the college where I teach linguistics.

Good to see some of the old posters! :thumbsup:


----------



## York_PA_Rider (Jan 26, 2004)

*Hey Celly....remember Power Doh?*

I used to post as GEO back in the day.

I ride here and again, but arthritis in my knees kinda puts a damper on things when it's below 50 degrees.

I started posting on mtbr back in early 97 when almost everyone had dial-up and it took a couple hours to read all the threads. Yeah, the good ole days....Windows 95 and America Online.

I still talk to Bikebreath quite a bit, he still rides but like me.....probably not as much as he would like to.


----------



## zilla (Dec 31, 2003)

I still lurk and post a bit. But not with the passion I once had. I rarely ride any longer as I have major artheritus in my right wrist and it hurts to ride. I still try a few times a year just to test my pain level. Good to see a bunch of the old names show up.


----------



## vegen (Jan 2, 2006)

these are some old usernames, in this thread.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

*Celly with a kid..............*

Wow - we have gotten old brother (and smarter.....and better looking......). Glad to hear that fatherhood has grown on you so well. It's been a long time and I haven't done near as good a job of keeping in touch with you guys or Skog (and I lost my kenny© password years ago so haven't been on here in a looooong time.....). Last I saw Skog he was manning one of the volunteer stations on the last leg of the TransRockies as I rolled by him.....and that was almost 3 years ago!

Riding has definitely taken a full time backseat to my family but with my oldest now turning 9 (CRAP I am old  ), he has taken a likin' to the bikin'. This year I am hoping to introduce him to the bike park at Panorama - his sister is not far behind him!!

k©


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*I want one of those!!!!*



Grampa said:


> Can you really be an Old Phart without the official Old Phart top cap?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember those caps. how on earth can I get one (or three) of those!!!???


----------



## Grampa (Jan 21, 2004)

Mellow Yellow said:


> I remember those caps. how on earth can I get one (or three) of those!!!???


Sorry, but I don't even remember who made them up! I just have the one left.

Maybe someone could put together another buy?


----------



## zilla (Dec 31, 2003)

Mellow Yellow said:


> I remember those caps. how on earth can I get one (or three) of those!!!???


DaleRider had a few made for us really ol'pharts back in the day. Unless you can find a shop to make some, or convince someone to give yoou an original, you are SOL...


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Well, that just sux*



zilla said:


> DaleRider had a few made for us really ol'pharts back in the day. Unless you can find a shop to make some, or convince someone to give yoou an original, you are SOL...


I would love to get some made. I wonder how we can go about it?


----------



## zilla (Dec 31, 2003)

Personally Greg, i think a nrew batch just wouldn't be the same as the originals. You rpobly need to look for a shop that specializes in anodizing to get them made. I am assuming that they also need to be machined first.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm not from way back then but it was pretty nice reading this thread.


----------



## ET_SoCal (Jul 1, 2003)

*Been a while ...*

Been working a new job the past year, 60+ hours a week, really no time to surf the web or do anything personal at all.
Think I posted first time in '98. I use to post here often, 'fact only way I'm replying now is from home @ 10:30 at night.
At my old job I had lot's of time to post, use to ride the road bike to work, ride at lunch, post morning and afternoon on this & other bike sites, the 'ol days were great. I still MTB, but only on weekends now, 
Lost of names I remember from the above lists, not sure of anyone remembers me... ...

Take care all, perhaps I can make a gathering at some time in the future...

[Edit] my "Join Date" was after the change/merge with roadbikereview, when another had my original handle as "ET" so I modified to the current [/edit]


----------



## bulletboy (Sep 6, 2004)

*AKA Schwinnfreak*

I have been posting here for MANY years, reading this thread brought back MANY good memories.

I used to post as "schwinnfreak".

I recognize so few names now...

-Chris (making himself a promise to ride more, and post more)


----------



## tfraser (Feb 17, 2007)

*Tom F*

Don't remember handle posted with.
Rode Flings from '00 to '05. Led/ Swept a couple c Rides. Lived in Prescott, AZ. Moved to NC in '05. Live in an area with out much MTB around Charlotte. Miss it a lot.

May have found some nearby access trail to poach. Will see.
Good to read the posts and remember everybody.


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

Similar here, late 96 when I was in nursing college, very poor (when I wanted a silver post just polished out the black annodizing) still had my stumpjumper, cold evenings in the computer room. When everyone else was looking at surfing and pron, I was looking at bikes....Happy Days.


----------



## Charlie America (Jan 13, 2004)

*Getting back to it*

TinyTank stole me away from all this and we built a new life up above New England (the Great White North... that's a lot more great and white this year). TT is now a firefighter and going to school to become a fire inspector/fire marshall. Bryen (the wee one) is 3 1/2 now and rides well enough given the short riding season and his busy swimming/soccer/everyotherthing schedule).

I'm rebuilding the Sola and taking he kid out on the old Trail-a-Bike this year and hope to be back into the scene more and more...

I just posted today asking for Crank and BB advice (the old RF tapers aren't what they used to be... grease or no grease).

I'll post more as the snow melts and the rides begin again!

Slarty and The Sock are alive and well and living large in SF. They have a little one of their own named Jack; Roaringmousecycles is sill going strong.
MikeT hasn't old you he now lives 5 minutes from a year-round velodrome (bastard)
BT never fails to delivery (every Christmas)
Last heard Moneyman (couple of years back) was recovering from surgery for the Big C.

Still haven't heard from Fireboy, HTManiac, One NDN Rider and so many more.

Good to see so many still hang out here (even if only lurking); bad to see so many are lacking ride-time (like myself).

CA


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Charlie America said:


> ......the old RF tapers aren't what they used to be... grease or no grease?


One of the finer things in life Charlie is greasin' yer  taper.


----------



## Russ-Ale (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm still around. I pretty much just lurk around here and morcmtb.org I had some great rides with some of the ole' mtbr crew. I'm gonna try and hook up with a couple of you this year, as well as hitting a gathering or two...hopefully.

I bought a cheap DV cam last fall and have been into making some vids. I haven't posted any yet though.

My buddies and I were getting into DH pretty heavily, which really means Lutsen. So we were riding there quite a bit. We have a really nice campsite in that area and had some great times. A buddy broke each collar bone up there on two separate occasions.

I wrecked pretty hard on a solo ride and had to spend a year and a half off the bike. So, my first rides were last fall again. And I tell ya, I felt like a newbie...big time! But now, I'm reinvigorated!


----------



## Nonny (Sep 6, 2004)

Charlie America said:


> TinyTank stole me away from all this and we built a new life up above New England (the Great White North... that's a lot more great and white this year). TT is now a firefighter and going to school to become a fire inspector/fire marshall. Bryen (the wee one) is 3 1/2 now and rides well enough given the short riding season and his busy swimming/soccer/everyotherthing schedule).
> 
> I'm rebuilding the Sola and taking he kid out on the old Trail-a-Bike this year and hope to be back into the scene more and more...
> 
> ...


aaaaauuuugggghhhh!!!!!!!!

who was that fanny pack wearing Sola rider?


















just the other day i found myself wondering where you had wandered off to. great to see that you still know how to use a computer. 

Now I gotta go beat up fireboy and get him to jump in on this thread,

non.(senseless)


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

*Msr. Chas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Dude, you've prompted me to momentarily bust out of lurker mode.

Your post has recalled some truly wonderful memories of bygone years living and riding in the bay area. So I decided to dig deep through the bowels of my hard drive to find these dusty old images.

You and TT on a farewell ride in Tahoe before you defected from your namesake homeland, you traitorous bastard!!!








Utilizing specialized photographic effects to give the illusion of speed to one who in reality is such a sssllllooooooooooowwwww rider. booohhhahahahaha (cackled simultaneously as I place an extended pinky to a corner of my mouth).








And by the way, did this little melange of the Bay Area arrive safely to your new home in the 51st state? (For you MTBR newbies who missed the original thread, the bottom layer is sand from Ocean Beach, SF, the reddish middle layer is Marin sandstone from the hills just north of the Golden Gate Bridge, and the loamy top layer was grafted from the redwood groves of Joaquin Miller park in Oaktown, CA, yo!)








Those were some HELLA good times, indeed. And for the 2.5 ppl in cyberspace who were wondering, that's Chewbacca, Charlie America, Slartibartfast, The Sock, and Francois in that image on the monitor behind that pint glass filled with dirt. Where the fock did all that hair go??? I mean, I know you're only as old as you feel, but receding hairlines are such an effin' beyotch.

And finally, I can't help but show off my greatest contribution to humanity: my wonderful daughters Edie (7 mos) and Frankie (3 yrs).









See Ya,

Gary (dreaming of one day railing sweet, tacky singletrack with my kids) Park

***lurker mode once again in full effect***


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

Dave!

Spike and I were wondering about you this past weekend. We had Korean food and remembered that great Korean place we used to hook up at downtown.

Drop me a line. I'm still at the old celly yahoo.com address.


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

Mike T. said:


> One of the finer things in life Charlie is greasin' yer  taper.


Hi boys, what's up? How are you all doing? Long time no chat (by Paul Burchard).

Hey, Upie's posting in the Women's Forum:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=397118

He even says he has a girlfriend. (Well, even Hitler had a girlfriend.) Maybe we should flame him for old times sakes.

Moneyman is a moderator in Roadbike Review. He posts there often.


----------



## mtbyak (Apr 14, 2004)

It's funny, I have not been here since last July & for some reason I found myself here this morning & saw this post.

Never have posted a whle lot but have been a lurker mostly & remember a lot of the names.

Live in Woodstock, as does Mike T. & am glad to hear of his retirement (although I do not know who will keep the flames down in town anymore :thumbsup: 

Remember many of the names such as DR1, Sully, Francis(was moderator) & many more I can't even remember, never did get to a gathering though. :sad: 

I also had a hiatus from riding as I went from kid diapers to senior diapers  

My kids grew up & quit riding & my inlaws moved here (in their late70's) & ended up looking after them for over 5 years.

Last summer my wife started riding again but we also moved to the opposite end of town from the local trails & it is a little harder to get the ambition up to get on the bike.

Great to see so many names of the old farts being remembered & would love to see another gathering back here in Ontario that I would definitly make the effort to attend with my old '95 Marin  

Ride Safe
Kirk


----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

Ayuh, I remember all the old names too but I never posted quite so much ... to many other hobbies and lists, and besides, other than MY and a few of the guys who were BBTC members, the PNW membership was a bit thin and thus the BBTC list got more time.

I never made it to a spring fling, but did hook up with some of the Tucsonites on one of my occasional trips here, and at the 24 of Old Pueblo.

With new hips, riding might just be fun again. It was absolutely the last activity I gave up, and while out of necessity I'll take up swimming and hiking before biking seriously, I snuck in one ride in Tucson already. 


Rolland


----------



## Drewpy (Jan 9, 2004)

Just came here to point and laugh at the get-off-my-lawn types.


 


Ok, don't come by here much, lurk now and again just stay busy. Kids are getting older and bike time has increased, any of you Chicago boys want to take me out this summer?

Good reading all those posts, hard to imagine how much time I wasted here.

If anyone out there knows FP, tell him I'm STILL using his codas (on the roadie).

If anyone out there knows Ken in KC, please give him the finger for me (he's on my ignore list).


----------



## slowride (Jan 13, 2004)

Take you out? Like on a date?


----------



## Drewpy (Jan 9, 2004)

slowride said:


> Take you out? Like on a date?


You're saying I'm not worth it?


----------



## slowride (Jan 13, 2004)

I guess it would depend on how much it's going to cost me...


----------



## Nonny (Sep 6, 2004)

slowride said:


> I guess it would depend on how much it's going to cost me...


*shudders...*

 :eekster:


----------



## Slide (Mar 22, 2005)

Celly check your PM!

I have been in super duper lurker mode.
In the last 8 years or so...rode trials, bmx, road racing...and finally coming back to mtb.
Married, employed and I live 1 mile from th Connector Trail and Emma Carlin. Paradise!

Ciao!


----------



## anark (Dec 21, 2006)

i'm lurking around too...


----------



## HomegrownGal (Jul 27, 2004)

Well I guess I'll post in this thread too. I made another thread before doing a search.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4580450#poststop

Anyway, Jennifer aka Homegrowngal ( and a lot of other names) checking in.

I think I have pictures from the first Jim Thorpe meet, and Dalerider etc I might try and dig up

Cheers
Jennifer


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

HomegrownGal said:


> Well I guess I'll post in this thread too. I made another thread before doing a search.
> Anyway, Jennifer aka Homegrowngal ( and a lot of other names) checking in.
> I think I have pictures from the first Jim Thorpe meet, and Dalerider etc I might try and dig up
> Cheers
> Jennifer


I remember ya from the Jim Thorpe DR gathering! That was a hot, humid one wasn't it? That's the most heat and humidity I've ever ridden in. Congrats on your li'll fella. He's a lucky boy isn't he - and a cutie too.

Anark is a blast from the past too - the '98 Gathering at Waterdown Ontario to be precise. It's surprising how many ol' timers are still around.


----------



## HomegrownGal (Jul 27, 2004)

LOL, Mike I'm glad to see you still doing well. George (my now husband) mentioned you just the other day. Yeah it was hot and humid. I always remember the date because it was the same weekend JKF Jr crashed his plane.

I have some pics of you too I believe.

You probably remember me ( in an immature fit of rage) picking up my merlin and throwing it.  My damn SID had blown out completely the day before on all those babyheads. Nobody had a seal kit to fix it and I couldn't lock it out, so I kept getting thrown forward. The bike was nearly impossible to ride. I got so angry I tossed the bike. 

As far as join dates, I know I was here in 97, but I dont remember my exact join date.


----------



## HomegrownGal (Jul 27, 2004)

Oh and Charlie America, I'm still "double butted"


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

HomegrownGal said:


> LOL, Mike I'm glad to see you still doing well. George (my now husband) mentioned you just the other day


I hope George was saying GOOD things about me! Say hi to him willya? Yep doing ok thanks - now retired from getting young guys to squirt water on red stuff. I'm now a full time bike rider and I just got back from my 2nd ride on my new cyclocross dirt road bike. Wowzers! I'm well past my sell-by date and my best climbing weight though. It beats the alternative I guess.



> You probably remember me ( in an immature fit of rage) picking up my merlin and throwing it.  My damn SID had blown out completely the day before on all those babyheads. Nobody had a seal kit to fix it and I couldn't lock it out, so I kept getting thrown forward. The bike was nearly impossible to ride. I got so angry I tossed the bike.


I remember that you had an issue that made you explode but I don't remember what it was about.



> As far as join dates, I know I was here in 97, but I dont remember my exact join date.


I was around here in late '97 but the new board wiped out a lot of stuff. There are links around here some place to much of that old chitt. I sent the link to Mary Ann a while back and she was trippin' down memory lane.

Great to talk to you again. Lotii cars eh? Woooo! Got a website on that?


----------



## HomegrownGal (Jul 27, 2004)

No problem. I've got a cardomain, and probably 5 zillion pics, so I'll just post up the cardomain. We had a really great racing season. Love the Lotus cars. The Yellow and Orange one are Elises, we just bought a black Lotus Exige last weekend. George drove it home from Maryland.

https://www.cardomain.com/ride/2232592/2


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Wooo nice Lotus pics! I checked your site. I used to work on Lotus Cortinas back in the UK in the '60s. My bosses had a Elan and a Super 7 - both kit cars. 100mph in a Super 7 is quite an experience.

Last summer we bought a Corvette but it's not a race machine like yours. It's our summer evening cruising car.


----------



## HomegrownGal (Jul 27, 2004)

Vettes are nice, and nothing wrong with cruising, we do that too. We need to get out cruising on our bikes. We bought one of those baby pull behind carriages, and he's 15 months old now, so maybe we can get back out on bikes again soon.

I hope some of the other old farts will check back in on this thread, I'd love to say hello.

And I'm pleased as punch to see you see around MikeT!


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Everybody! I saw this thread when I joined Mtbr.com not long ago, and I was very happy to know there are other middle aged and even older mountain bikers out there riding. :thumbsup: Where I live, there aren't many older riders (at least that I know of), or many mountain bikers period.I get "weirded" out all the time (for lack of a better term on my part). People just don't understand.:eekster: I know this is not going to sound important to you guys, but I just wanted to make a statement from my point of view. I just don't understand why the OP wanted to refer to older riders as "Old Pharts"? I think of older riders in a different esteem.Is it because we are showing respect to younger riders by showing love to them and being humble to them? Why can't we just be thought of as "older riders", or 40 or 50+ year old riders? Something to think about...---zarr


----------



## Square Bladder (Mar 19, 2008)

zarr said:


> Hi Everybody! I saw this thread when I joined Mtbr.com not long ago, and I was very happy to know there are other middle aged and even older mountain bikers out there riding. :thumbsup: Where I live, there aren't many older riders (at least that I know of), or many mountain bikers period.I get "weirded" out all the time (for lack of a better term on my part). People just don't understand.:eekster: I know this is not going to sound important to you guys, but I just wanted to make a statement from my point of view. I just don't understand why the OP wanted to refer to older riders as "Old Pharts"? I think of older riders in a different esteem.Is it because we are showing respect to younger riders by showing love to them and being humble to them? Why can't we just be thought of as "older riders", or 40 or 50+ year old riders? Something to think about...---zarr


OP wasn't referring to age, he was referring to the original drooling fanboy (and girl) Passion Cliquesters.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

zarr said:


> Hi Everybody! I saw this thread when I joined Mtbr.com not long ago, and I was very happy to know there are other middle aged and even older mountain bikers out there riding. :thumbsup: Where I live, there aren't many older riders (at least that I know of), or many mountain bikers period.I get "weirded" out all the time (for lack of a better term on my part). People just don't understand.:eekster: I know this is not going to sound important to you guys, but I just wanted to make a statement from my point of view. I just don't understand why the OP wanted to refer to older riders as "Old Pharts"? I think of older riders in a different esteem.Is it because we are showing respect to younger riders by showing love to them and being humble to them? Why can't we just be thought of as "older riders", or 40 or 50+ year old riders? Something to think about...---zarr


You must be new here. Old Pharts is not derogatory in any way around here; it's a term of endearment. I should know as I'm about as Old Pharty as anyone can get and still lift a leg over a bike. It was made popular by the site's late Guru - Dalerider1. You will find my tribute site to him at the top right of this page.

DR, back in the '99 era (he only made it 14 days into the new century) had a bunch of Old Phart's stem top-caps made up and he shipped 'em out to those who felt they belonged in that category.

I didn't place myself there so I didn't order one. I think you're as old as you feel and I felt like 25 (going on 50). But DR had other ideas. One arrived unexpectedly in the mail with the simple message (which is still pinned to my bulletin board); and I quote - dated 12/3/99 -

*"Mikey! Ya OLD PHART! Add to your collection. DR Uno."*

That cap is now one of my treasured possessions. Zarr, trust me, you would have been honored to be thought of as an Old Phart by our beloved Dalerider. I'd give anything I own to have him phone me again and use the first four bolded words above.


----------



## YardSale (May 14, 2004)

How old do you have to be to phart around here anyway?


----------



## HomegrownGal (Jul 27, 2004)

You know, I still have a black band around the top tube of my bikes, as many of us did, to honor DaleRider. I put it on then, and it's never come off to this day. 

And yeah I think Old Pharts meant PASSION Old Pharts. I just turned 33 years old a few days ago. I was in High School when I got into biking, and in college when I found MTBR.com

The last ride I had with an MTBR person was hedgehog, and I can't remember how long ago that was.


----------



## YardSale (May 14, 2004)

I think I might qualify on both counts .. old and old Passion member... don't post on here much anymore with so many other distractions but still ride.

It has probably been 10 years since I first posted here and it is pretty cool to see so many of the old names still on board.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Mike T. said:


> You must be new here. Old Pharts is not derogatory in any way around here; it's a term of endearment. I should know as I'm about as Old Pharty as anyone can get and still lift a leg over a bike. It was made popular by the site's late Guru - Dalerider1. You will find my tribute site to him at the top right of this page.
> 
> DR, back in the '99 era (he only made it 14 days into the new century) had a bunch of Old Phart's stem top-caps made up and he shipped 'em out to those who felt they belonged in that category.
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining everything to me.I hope you guys will never forget DR. I will enjoy reading this thread. You can read about my mtb origins in my 2 threads"African American prescence MIA in MTB". I am now 56 years old...and handicapped.But I will never stop riding.I hope you guys never stop too. Take care. ---zarr


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

zarr said:


> ...and handicapped. ---zarr


DISABLED is the preferred word.

Pete
Ability One (NISH/JWOD)
Ft Hood Food Svc Contract Mgr


----------



## winchboy (May 2, 2006)

I posted years ago as muller s e. Prior to the format change, went off line and forgot my password so I use my sons, winchboy, as he has tired of MTBR and prefers U tube and My Space, teens what a challenge.
Heres a few names of the past, Finch Platt rides regulary and posts on Nor Cal. JFR rides a lot of road now, havent seen him since last year. RollingBones was struck by a car on his commute a few years back and has not gotten back into riding. I still ride with Ciclistagonzo and my 2 sons, lurk on passon and post on Nor cal or the Ventana board. Some names here bring back a few laughs from long gone posts, I do miss the flame wars, they definatley got the opinions up and posting!! Ok time for my prunes and wheat germ...


----------



## Nonny (Sep 6, 2004)

HomegrownGal said:


> You know, I still have a black band around the top tube of my bikes, as many of us did, to honor DaleRider. I put it on then, and it's never come off to this day. ....


I suspect that there are more than a few around here who still have some little reminder of DR1 either on the bikes, over the workstand, or next to the monitor. As for me, well, it's a bit worn by now but, this has been my motivation on many a ride over the years since that very sad day...









Non.


----------



## bikerchic (Jan 17, 2004)

This old phart checking in I saw my name was actually mentioned (thanks for remembering Cynthia! MtbIrv).

I've offically moved to the _beyond_ old phart phase.....yeah y'all didn't know that was coming did ya? LOL I got one of these:
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/women/1271/29322/

Flygirl my Serotta sits patiently waiting for me to get in shape so we can hit the road again, it's been way too long off the old gal........this aging thing has taken it's toll on me this past year with lots of *coff*coff* female problems, ugg. But I'm healing fine and have more than anything missed riding my bike and I'm determinded to be back, yeah I'm feeling the Passion! Yay me!

As Moneyman used to call me a _wannabe mountain biker_ I confess I really don't want to be a mountain biker, I'm a roadie through and through and I'm too old to be tearing up my body (what's left of it) up like you guys and gals. I have more respect for what y'all do than you'll ever know and can't begin to tell you all thanks enough.

This place, you guys and gals saved my life years ago got me up and out of a very miserable life, gave me hope when I felt hopeless and I will alway have a soft spot for MTBR.com in my heart even though I'm probably one of the least "known" here I do lurk and you all do mean so very much to me.

Keep riding, keep the rubber side down and keep coming back you old pharts are all awesome!

~Kate aka; Missy

PS I loved seeing pictures of the Old Pharts cap, mine is on my old Trek which I gave to my daughter who rides it in the dirt of NM and AZ, some day she'll be an Old Phart, eh? Oy vay, ya know what that'll make me??? Probly dead.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Mike T. said:


> You must be new here. Old Pharts is not derogatory in any way around here; it's a term of endearment. I should know as I'm about as Old Pharty as anyone can get and still lift a leg over a bike. It was made popular by the site's late Guru - Dalerider1. You will find my tribute site to him at the top right of this page.
> 
> DR, back in the '99 era (he only made it 14 days into the new century) had a bunch of Old Phart's stem top-caps made up and he shipped 'em out to those who felt they belonged in that category.
> 
> ...


Are any of you guys still around? This thread ended too soon.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Technically I would be an Old Phart (even though I'm only 28) because I joined back in 99 or so. I don't even remember my screen name from back then, though.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

*Ol' Fogees.*

Yeah, where is everybody? you guys let this thread fizzle out like dud firecracker. Whaja grow up? Don't wanna ride no 'mo? Or are ya so decrepit you can't type no 'mo.? Come on, foo! Where ya at?


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey I'm here. I think I joined in '96 or '97 (is that even possible). I don't see any mention of MA2. Anyone know what she's up to?


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

epic said:


> Hey I'm here. I think I joined in '96 or '97 (is that even possible). I don't see any mention of MA2. Anyone know what she's up to?


Hey, I was gonna try to join as an honorary member, if that's possible. Now everybody's gone. I might as well be the president. :skep:


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

First thing I did when I rejoined was look for the gatherings forum. Was that a figment of my imagination? I remember it being in the upper right corner of passion. But it looks like there are no longer gatherings so no need for such a forum.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

epic said:


> First thing I did when I rejoined was look for the gatherings forum. Was that a figment of my imagination? I remember it being in the upper right corner of passion. But it looks like there are no longer gatherings so no need for such a forum.


Would be nice to see a re-gathering , huh? Maybe this thread could be revived from time to time. :thumbsup:


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Anybody else?


----------



## rollswithpogies (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm another one from '97 or so... username on the old forum was BEn. 

I miss the ridiculous mtbr chat prgram... that was nuts...


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

zarr said:


> Anybody else?


Nope, not me. I'm not here.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Mike T. said:


> Nope, not me. I'm not here.


Looks like I'm bringing old friends back together. :thumbsup:


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

Yep, still here and still riding. See previous post #63 HERE if you care.


----------



## MBTex (Dec 28, 2005)

CycleMainiac said:


> I have been on this board since '97 or so. I used to post as dirtdiva and there was a chat function we used back then. My daughter and I went to Replay by the Bay in '99, I am the one who arranged for the 8 cases of Shiner Boch to be shipped to Cali for Replay. Here's my list of old posters
> 
> TRex
> Charlie America
> ...


I used to get on the Chat board. I believe I rode with you and your daughter once when you came out to memorial park. I think my old board name was YZGT.
Have not gotten to ride hardly at all since having Kids. Want to try and start riding a little more often.


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

zarr said:


> Looks like I'm bringing old friends back together. :thumbsup:


Nope. Facebook did a few months back. Plenty of Old Pharts there.


----------



## Charlie America (Jan 13, 2004)

*Still out and 'bout*

TT and I have another wee one (our last, or sure and hell MY last) and my Sola is on it's way back from Seven... the old wound, my lord. it has never healed!

Yeah, the one I got back in Van with Sharon, but soon she'll be home and rebuilt.

Kaeleigh has a cruiser, but doesn't ride much.
Bryen has gotten the bug and begs me to take him riding "the mountains" on his trail-a-bike.
Shaun is still too young to know, but does love his bike trailer.

We're both (TT and I) moving back into full-time riding passion and I am forced, FORCED to commute by bike (so TT can ride after work).

I need to do more cool bike things to start posting again, so when I rebuild my Sola, I'll take some snaps and post about what it all means to me.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

*Old fattypharty*

Well, I'm 60# overweight and 46 yeqrs old and maybe buying a 1997 Specialized Ground Control AIM A1..
I miss the woods!


----------



## Charlie America (Jan 13, 2004)

*Still out and 'bout*

TT and I have another wee one (our last, or sure and hell MY last) and my Sola is on it's way back from Seven... the old wound, my lord. it has never healed!

Yeah, the one I got back in Van with Sharon, but soon she'll be home and rebuilt.

Kaeleigh has a cruiser, but doesn't ride much.
Bryen has gotten the bug and begs me to take him riding "the mountains" on his trail-a-bike.
Shaun is still too young to know, but does love his bike trailer.

We're both (TT and I) moving back into full-time riding passion and I am forced, FORCED to commute by bike (so TT can ride after work).

I need to do more cool bike things to start posting again, so when I rebuild my Sola, I'll take some snaps and post about what it all means to me.


----------



## KarateChicken (Dec 11, 2005)

*J.d.*

I never saw this thread before, then again I still would rather ride bikes than spend time on a silly forum. The disclaimer in this case was "looking for someone". That's my story and I'm sticking with it.

My previous incarnation.

I still keep in touch with a few of the Fruitians and FOFs.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm still here and I joined in 1972 ;-) Ask the Venture Brothers how I did it ;-)

Oh wait. Nope now I joined in 1969!!!!! I'm wondering what piece of errant PHP code is causing my time travel. Perhaps it was written by Tralfamadorians ;-)


----------

